# PR für WAR, sonst droht das aus!



## Typho (23. Januar 2008)

Habt ihr es nicht satt, keine wirklichen Infos über WAR zu bekommen????
Die einzigen infos sind Verschiebungen des Games! 
Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Spruch „lieber ein fertiges game als ein verbugt es game!“  Das stimmt in einer gewissen weisse schon… macht aber WAR so weiter, verlieren sie allmählich Leute.
Ich denke mal WAR muss die PR Maschine langsam aber sicher gewaltig ins rollen bringen sonst geht es unter, damit meine ich nicht TV Spots, sondern mehr Infos zu den Klassen/Skills, welche berufe mann ausüben kann usw. damit die Leute ihren Virtuellen Char schon mal etwas planen können, das hält einige wieder ein bisschen bei der Stange!

Meiner Meinung nach muss das ganze noch vor dem start des neuen addon Wrath of the Lich King passieren sonst sehe ich schwarz für WAR!!!! 

Ich denke mal damit stehe ich sicher nicht alleine da.....

Was meint ihr so dazu????


----------



## Jockurt (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke du hast Recht.


----------



## Deathgnom (23. Januar 2008)

Du hast recht es gibt wenig infos über war die öffentlich sind. 
Aber die unwissenheit ist auch sehr spannend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich freuert mich auf eine open beta für alle ohne großes warten.
Somit verkürz man auch das warten auf war.


----------



## Terriom (23. Januar 2008)

Es soll eine Open Beta geben? Kannst du vll. die Quelle verlinken?
Würde mich freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midknight (23. Januar 2008)

Da wir uns ja (hoffentlich) dem Ende der WAR Entwicklung und somit dem Release Termin nähern, wird es wirklich langsam Zeit für mehr Infos. Es wäre wirklich schön, so langsam mal mehr über die Klassen und Fähigkeiten, Berufe, ect. zu erfahren ohne sich diese dämlichen Schreihals/DirkBach Podcasts von Paul Barnet antun zu müssen. Stehen nicht sogar noch 2 komplette Klassen der Elfen außen vor? Ich befürchte ja, dass so wenig Infos und Werbung zu dem Spiel veröffentlicht wird weil es noch meilenweit von seiner Fertigstellung entfernt ist.
Eigentlich rechne ich sogar damit, dass es ein weiteres mal verschoben wird auf Winter 08.

-----

Eine Open Beta wird es wohl nicht geben. Dazu hat EAMythic viel zu viele Anmeldungen für die Closed Beta bekommen. Da brauchen die keine Open mehr.


----------



## Barondil (23. Januar 2008)

Ich gebe zu, dass letzter Zeit kaum Neuigkeiten oder Informationen zu WAR gibt und es ein bisschen stört. 
Aber ich denke es gibt auch Gründe dafür. Zum einen ist ja bekannt, dass die Beta seid Dezember angefangen hat und viele neue Features, Gebiete und Klassen in Moment getestet werden.  Es würde außerdem kein Sinn ergeben halbgeteste Sachen anzukündigen, nur damit einige davon vor Release aus dem Spiel gestrichen werden. Zum Beispiel, die ganzen Spells, Quests oder Gebiete werden sicherlich in der Beta immer noch verändert und verbessert.
Ein weitere Grund ist, dass es in Moment auch keine großen Veranstaltungen wie E3 oder GC laufen. Denn dort kündigen die Entwickler gerne besondere Überraschungen an. Zum Beispiel die ersten Hochelfen/Dunkelelfen Klassen auf der GC.

Aber Kopfhoch, ich denke in 1-2 Wochen kommt der nächste Newsletter und da werden sicherlich einige Neuigkeiten geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Open-Beta

Ich meinte es wird keine geben. Wenn wird es vor Release noch eine große Closed-Beta geben.


----------



## Grimtom (23. Januar 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Du hast recht es gibt wenig infos über war die öffentlich sind.
> Aber die unwissenheit ist auch sehr spannend.
> 
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt ist keine Open Beta geplant .... 

Auserdem, hast Du Recht, unwissenheit ist auch eine Art von Spannung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke aber auch, bissel mehr Infos für die breite Masse wäre nicht schlecht, vorallem, da ja AoC oder auch dieses mistige Lich King vor W.A.R erscheinen werden. Also LK werde ich mir nich zulegen, aber AoC garantiert.

Vorallem würde es mich auch freuen, wenn ein paar Infos übers W.A.R Craftig System kommen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (23. Januar 2008)

Denke nicht, dass WotLK eine große Gefahr darstellt, denn ausser der (Überflüssigen) neuen Klasse wird es absolut nichts Neues bieten.

Allerdings würde ich schon gerne richtige "news" über WAR lesen, sowas wie über die noch fehlenden Klassen z.B., da muss ich dem TE recht geben.. es nervt schon etwas^^


----------



## Antimon (23. Januar 2008)

Typho schrieb:


> Ich denke mal WAR muss die PR Maschine langsam aber sicher gewaltig ins rollen bringen sonst geht es unter, damit meine ich nicht TV Spots, sondern mehr Infos zu den Klassen/Skills, welche berufe mann ausüben kann usw. damit die Leute ihren Virtuellen Char schon mal etwas planen können, das hält einige wieder ein bisschen bei der Stange!




Das Spiel befindet sich doch noch in der Betaphase.
An den Skills und Spells kann sich bis zur Veröffentlichung
noch viel ändern. Die Klassen kannste dir doch auf der HP 
www.warhammeronline.com genau anschauen und durchlesen.
Da steht doch alles beschrieben ^^


----------



## -Hannibal- (23. Januar 2008)

ich glaub da bin ich nich der einzige der warhammeronline.com schon auswendig  kennt^^
ich denke es sind eher neuigkeiten wie  berufe, skills der einzelnen klassen, die beiden letzten hochelfen klassen.......... und so weiter


----------



## Typho (23. Januar 2008)

Über die klassen weiss ich bereits genug, was isst aber mit den skills oder den berufen... was für gegenstände kann mann machen usw.....
Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte es kommt viel zu wenig von WAR an uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Und somit verlieren sie auch die Leute die sich für das Spiel intressieren oder intressiert haben....


----------



## Belgand (23. Januar 2008)

Ich denke die wissen selber noch nicht welcher Content in der FinalVersion sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen die Zurückhaltung mit den Spielinfos.
Sind bestimmt alle am schwitzen über den Programmcode  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBloodyMary (23. Januar 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass WotLK eine große Gefahr darstellt, denn ausser der (Überflüssigen) neuen Klasse wird es absolut nichts Neues bieten.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich schon gerne richtige "news" über WAR lesen, sowas wie über die noch fehlenden Klassen z.B., da muss ich dem TE recht geben.. es nervt schon etwas^^



Ich denke schon, das WotLK eine echte Gefahr für WAR darstellt, ich glaube sogar, das es jedes andere Programm schwer haben wird, WOW (egal mit welcher Erweiterung) wesentliche Marktanteile wegzunehmen. Ich selbst warte auch schon lange auf eine brauchbare Alternative und habe wirklich all die anderen hochgelobten Spiele getestet (und damit natürlich auch unmmengen Geld verbrannt) und bin trotzdem noch bei WOW. Einfach deshalb, weil es einfach besser ist als der Rest (wie er auch immer heissen mag). Ob Myth das toppen kann - ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Ich wäre zwar froh, aber eigentlich glaub ich nicht daran.


----------



## Shiv0r (23. Januar 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das WotLK eine echte Gefahr für WAR darstellt, ich glaube sogar, das es jedes andere Programm schwer haben wird, WOW (egal mit welcher Erweiterung) wesentliche Marktanteile wegzunehmen. Ich selbst warte auch schon lange auf eine brauchbare Alternative und habe wirklich all die anderen hochgelobten Spiele getestet (und damit natürlich auch unmmengen Geld verbrannt) und bin trotzdem noch bei WOW. Einfach deshalb, weil es einfach besser ist als der Rest (wie er auch immer heissen mag). Ob Myth das toppen kann - ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Ich wäre zwar froh, aber eigentlich glaub ich nicht daran.



Wenn du triftige Gründe hast dir WotLK  zu kaufen bitte, sicher wirds es auch jede menge Leute geben die beides spielen werden, aber wiederum auch einige die WotLK alles andere als anmacht.^^


Edit: Bis jetzt hat mich persönlich auch nix anderes als WoW gereizt, nur bereue ich es irgendwo schon im nachhinein mir nich doch noch DAOC geholt zu haben.. nu ists zu spät finde ich und ich warte lieber auf WAR.


----------



## Fabi_an (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass wenn Mytic bis Weihnachten 08 warten sollte, dass Wotlk WAR vernichtet.
Ansonsten freue ich mich selber auf WAR, aber wenn es noch länger bis release dauern sollte
dann warte ich nicht mehr.

lg Fabi


----------



## patrick.c (23. Januar 2008)

das ist aber eine asoziale Einstellung...


----------



## Aelthas (23. Januar 2008)

Wie ich schon in anderen TE`s hier geschrieben habe wird wohl genau das der Untergang von WAR werden leider... wäre bestimmt ein schönes Spiel, wenn doch nur nicht das Hauptaugenmerk PvP wär...
aber das ist ja Geschmackssache... anschauen werde ich es mir bestimmt.
Aber WOW toppen? Niemals! Dafür richtet es sich an zu wenig Spieler... 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## KurwaStrike (23. Januar 2008)

ich stimme überhaupt nichts dazu!!! es gibt auch andere quellen außer buffed um informationen von war zu bekommen und das sind jede menge!!

z.B. die klassen, außer eine sind schon alle bekant gegeben


----------



## beavis666 (23. Januar 2008)

ich denke war wird auch ohne grosse pr seine spieler anziehen, welche wohl auch zum grossteil aus dem daoc lager kommen werden. es gibt doch bisher ne ganze menge infos. ich freu mich dann lieber im game beim lvln all die tollen dinge zu sehen, die sich die entwickler ausgedacht haben. find ich jedenfalls besser als wenn ich jede quest schon von anfang an kennen würde. und auch beim craften freu ich mich später lieber einfach drauf loszucraften und freue mich dann umso mehr wenn was tolles dabei rauskommt. wenig pr gibt auch den wowfanboys auch nur wenig platz um zu stänkern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ausserdem haben die ganzen computerzeitungen alle schon grössere berrichte abgeliefert, das man sich nen guten eindruck vom spiel machen kann.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe das W.A.R. WoW nicht toppt, weil ich das ganze Gesindel in W.A.R. nicht haben möchte. WoW hat die MMORPG Kultur beinahe kaputt gemacht, weil sich jedes dahergelaufene Kiddie jetzt für einen Online-rollenspiel-Fachmann hält. Die sollen ruhig in WoW bleiben, oder wieder zu CS zurück. Sorry das das so Aggro klingt, aber es nervt mich wirklich Sätze wie "...sonst droht das aus!" etc. lesen zu müssen. Und am meisten nerven diese ewigen WoW-Vergleiche -WoW ist doch nichtmal ein richtiges Online-rollenspiel, eher ein MMOG mit Rollenspiel-Elementen, mehr nicht!


----------



## Torrance (23. Januar 2008)

Aelthas schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in anderen TE`s hier geschrieben habe wird wohl genau das der Untergang von WAR werden leider... wäre bestimmt ein schönes Spiel, wenn doch nur nicht das Hauptaugenmerk PvP wär...
> aber das ist ja Geschmackssache... anschauen werde ich es mir bestimmt.
> Aber WOW toppen? Niemals! Dafür richtet es sich an zu wenig Spieler...
> 
> Aelthas/Frank



Genau und ein Spiel muss ja auch die 10 Mio. von WoW toppen, sonst ist es so oder so ein Flopp. /ironie aus

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich habe noch nie soviel Blödsinn gelesen. Informationen zu Warhammer gibt es genug, wem es nicht reicht, sollte weiter WoW spielen (da ist geduld ned so gefragt). Ich finde, zuviele Infos versauen ein Spiel auch und das was man weiss und bekommt langt. Es werden schon noch genug Infos kommen, wenn es an der Zeit ist.


So Long

Torrance


----------



## Taulettchen (23. Januar 2008)

Alle Leute die jetzt vorübergehend das Interesse verlieren stehen ne Woche vor Release eh wieder auf der Matte, PR hin oder her.



Zumindest alle die dann kein AoC spielen ^^


----------



## DaMosha (23. Januar 2008)

Immer diese Leute die Angst haben, dass War untergeht oder wow net schlägt oder was-auch-immer.

Ich werde War spielen weil ichs mag, weil ich Warhammer seit längerer zeit spiele und PvP suche.

Ob jetz 100 oder nur 1 Realm laufen, 10 miollionen, nen ganzes Land oder doch nur 10.000 ist mir total egal, solang ich das game gut finde.


----------



## midknight (23. Januar 2008)

Hmm... wie wär es mit einem Realm und 10 Millionen Spielern? ^^
Da könnt man wirklich sagen "WAR is everywhere!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele gute Gründe wurden hier inzwischen genannt, aber trotzdem würde ich mir wünschen ein wenig mehr über WAR zu erfahren. Die offizielle Seite und die Inoffiziellen kenne ich schon auswendig und trotzdem fehlen einfach noch viele Infos. 

Ich will nicht schon gleich das ganze Spiel vorgesetzt bekommen, aber ein paar neue Videos oder nützliche News bezüglich des Handwerksystems wären schon was feines. Es ist ja auch nicht mehr so lange bis zum Release. 2. Quartal 08 is schnell erreicht.


----------



## Kuralian (23. Januar 2008)

Eine Woche dann gibs den neuen Newsletter.Mal gucken was für Newshäppchen sie uns dann zuwerfen.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

Belgand schrieb:


> Ich denke die wissen selber noch nicht welcher Content in der FinalVersion sein wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel wird sich zum großen Teil um PvP drehen und wer Daoc kannte weiss dass das durchaus ein ausfüllendes Endgame ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (23. Januar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast Recht.



sagte der wow fanboy.

war verliert an leuten?? 500.000 beta anmeldungen (mehr als wow damals) zahl weiter steigend.

Die Leute wissen War kommt ende 1. Quartal/2. Quartal 08. Sie wissen es wird Keeps geben Open RvR. Mehr Infos braucht man nicht. Den meisten die ich kenne ists sowas von egal was genau im Spiel ist sie wollen einfach nur ein gutes Spiel. Ich dagegen informier mich jeden Tag. 

Außerdem muss ich sagen das genug Infos rüber kommen. Manchmal mehr manchmal weniger. Aber hey wo informiert Blizzard die leute über das Addon das angeblich schon im Februar released werden müsste. Sie informieren einen nicht mal über kommende Contents und das Spiel ist schon fertig. Zudem kann ich nur sagen wer sich ein bisschen in der Computerspiele Welt auskennt der weiß wieviele Infos zb beim entwickeln eines Ego-shooters rüber kommen oder eines Rennautospiels, nämlich fast keine. 

Bin also soweit mit den Infos zufrieden. Mehr ist immer besser aber es reicht. @SARodiRIEL ich glaube nicht das war wow "nicht" toppt. Mythic will das perfekte mmo machen und wow ist nicht perfekt es hat mängel von vorn bis hinten. War muss WoW toppen um genug Kunden anzuziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 umso vollere Server umso geileres PvP. Umso mehr spieler umso mehr Feetbacks und neue Contents. Außerdem wenn war wow nicht toppen würde in sachen pvp wie würde das pvp dann ausschauen? wohl unlogisch den so ein schlechtes pvp system kann man gar nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um flames von wow fanboys vorzubeugen. Ich spiele schon seit 2 jahren wow und zwar nur pvp (auch erfolgreich) und ich denke ich kenne mich sowohl mit war und wow gut aus.


----------



## Masarius (23. Januar 2008)

Man verstehen die Leute endlich das War NULL mit WoW zu tun hat :/
Das hat nichts mit Flopp oder Top zu tun, wie bereits von einem Vorposter aufgezeigt, wenn War WoW nicht ablöst.
War wird WoW sicherlich nicht ablösen ,wie den auch?! Schonma aufgefallen das WoW PvE lastig ist? Und War eben PvP. Da wird sich eine ganz andere Community bilden allein schon vor dem Hintergrund von War , Tabletop ect. Ihr könnt nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Infos: Naja man kann schlecht in einer laufenden Betaphase Skills ect. veröffentlichen, wo sich dauernd was ändern kann. Btw sind alle Klassen bis auf die letzte Hochelfen Klassen bekannt .Gerüchte über den Weißen Löwen, da auf ner Präsentation ein Poster war wo ein Weißer Löwe gegen eine Hexenkriegerin kämpft...
Wems zu wenig Infos auf warhammeronline sind...einfach mal die Englische Seite aufrufen, die haben als News früher als der Deutsche Teil. Das ist mir zumindest einige Male aufgefallen, aber kann sich natürlich inzwischen geändert haben.


----------



## Dragorius (23. Januar 2008)

also mir sind die derzeitigen infos nicht sonderlch wichtig
egal wie es aussehn wird wann auch immer release sein wird, ich werde es spielen 
zumindest mal die ersten 30 tage
das was heute aktuell und brandneu ist kann morgen zu imba sein und wird wieder verworfen
grundinformationen sind ja vorhanden
es kommt halt wenn es kommt 
und ich werde mir ingame nen eindruck verschaffen wie es wird
hier in den foren kann viel stehn
ich kann viel lesen
aber erleben kann man es eben nur ingame


mfg drago


----------



## !Jo (23. Januar 2008)

a) WotLK vernichtet WAR?

Totaler Quatsch. WoW ist ein PvE-Spiel. WAR wird ein PvP-Spiel. Einzige Sorge bei mir ist, dass Age of Conan WAR vielleicht den Schneid abkaufen könnte.

b) zu wenig Infos

Ja, aber gerade bei so einem heiß erwarteten Spiel kann man nie genug haben. Jeden Monat ein Newsletter reicht aber zum Überleben bis zum Release imo.

c) mehr Infos sonst geht das Spiel den Bach runter?

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn WAR nicht gut werden sollte, hat man eh nix verpasst und wenn WAR ein geniales Spiel, wär man ja schön blöd, auf diesen Spaß zu verzichten, nur weil man vorm Release auf die Folter gespannt wurde.


----------



## Efgrib (23. Januar 2008)

leiebr die sachen erst ankündigen, wenn sie fertig sind, als dann wie funcom alles zurücknehmen zu müssen....


----------



## colamix (23. Januar 2008)

!Jo schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn WAR nicht gut werden sollte, hat man eh nix verpasst und wenn WAR ein geniales Spiel, wär man ja schön blöd, auf diesen Spaß zu verzichten, nur weil man vorm Release auf die Folter gespannt wurde.



die entwickler haben schon ihre gründe nicht zuviele infos rauszudrücken. das ist in jedem spiel so. was bringts wenn man sagt wir machen das und das ins spiel dann kommts doch nicht (ich nen mal das beispiel "WoW").

Die Infos reichen. Fast jeden Monat kommen neue Beta Keys. 

btw wer nur auf buffed.de auf infos wartet kanne h lang warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php sind wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Januar 2008)

man braucht eben auch Geheimnisse. Wär ja öde wenn man shcon komplett vorher abgeschreckt ist von Sachen, die man sich vllt nicht vorstellen kann^^
Dann holt man es sich gar nicht, wenn man davon nix weiß, dann schon

und vllt gefällts einem dann sogar^^

PS: 





> soweit mit den Infos zufrieden. Mehr ist immer besser aber es reicht. @SARodiRIEL ich glaube nicht das war wow "nicht" toppt.


Schwachsinn... als ob der Mensch was perfektes machen könnte. Das perfekte MMO findet jeder für sich selbst. Das kann man nicht bauen



> wo informiert Blizzard die leute über das Addon das angeblich schon im Februar released werden müsste


Wer behauptet denn das. Blizz sagt: It's done when it's done. Und ein nicht bestätigter Termin spricht von 11.08 ... nix mit 02.08


----------



## -Haihappen- (23. Januar 2008)

Meint ihr nicht die wissen langsam wie man mit der Presse umgeht?

Die erzählen euch jeden Monat was sie getan haben, und wodran sie gerade arbeiten - reicht das nicht?

Die Jungz wissen schon was sie tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mezo (23. Januar 2008)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Du hast recht es gibt wenig infos über war die öffentlich sind.
> Aber die unwissenheit ist auch sehr spannend.
> 
> 
> ...


is noch so lange spannend bis man von der bitteren realität enttäuscht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arvan (24. Januar 2008)

Ich denke mal Mythic weiß um den Ruf den GOA hat !

Sie werden erstmal warten was die ersten Tests der Genremagazine sagen und dann auf die PRPauke hauen !

GOA hat zuviel versaut, alle die mal DAoC gezockt haben wissen wovon ich rede.
Hab zuviel Leute aufhören erlebt die nur dadurch den Spaß verloren haben weil GOA es nie gepackt hat, Patches bugfrei zu übersetzen, die eigenen Anforderungen (nen Patch innerhalb von 3 Monaten zu übersetzen und das bugfrei) und den Kundensupport auch leider nie wirklich im Griff zu haben. 
Auch die Kundenunfreundlichen Abobedingungen haben viele verschreckt (einmal abo ausetzen geht nich, musst neuen Acc holen und ganz von vorne anfangen, so jedenfalls bei DAoC) ! 

Daher is für mich auch WAR nie ne Alternative zu WoW oder meiner Hoffnung AoC geworden.
GOA heißt für mich HÄNDE WEG VOM GAME !!!!! so toll es vielleicht auch sein mag


----------



## Vremal (24. Januar 2008)

ohja GOA.

Denke auch das WAR ein tolles Spiel werde könnte. Aber unter der Leitung von GOA - No Way.


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2008)

Bevor die werten Herren sich weiter über GOA das Maul zerreissen sollte ich diesem Halbwissen das hier (mal wieder) verbreitet wird doch lieber Einhalt gebieten.

In DAoC war es tatsächlich so, dass die EU Server erst Monate nach den US Servern gepatched werden konnten und auch wurden. Dies ist in WAR definitiv nicht so. In WAR wird es wie in WoW auch einen weltweiten Wartungstag geben. Wenn der Patch in USA eingespielt wird ist er im selben Moment für die EU Server verfügbar.

Es gibt auch keinen Clientunterschied. Es ist egal ob man nun deutsch oder englisch spielen möchte. Der Patch wird der selbe sein und im Grunde ist es damit nichts anderes als das aktuell bekannte WoW Patchprinzip.

GOA ist der europäische Game-Support nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Was heißt das? GOA stellt sämtliche EU GM's, GOA stellt sämtliche EU CM's, GOA stellt ein QA Team und GOA kümmert sich um alle Probleme der europäischen Gamer, inklusive der Zahlungsabwicklung. That's it.

Also nicht immer gleich vorher schimpfen, ab und zu hilft es einfach mal sich direkt ordentlich zu informieren und Dinge auf den offiziellen Seiten nachzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2008)

Arvan schrieb:


> Hab zuviel Leute aufhören erlebt die nur dadurch den Spaß verloren haben weil GOA es nie gepackt hat, Patches bugfrei zu übersetzen, die eigenen Anforderungen (nen Patch innerhalb von 3 Monaten zu übersetzen und das bugfrei) und den Kundensupport auch leider nie wirklich im Griff zu haben.


Nur gehört zur Übersetzung mehr als jemand der etwas übersetzt. Wenn ein Programm schlecht für eine Übersetzung vorbereitet ist dann bedeutet das auch einen Haufen Mehrarbeit für die Übersetzer. Und hier muss man den schwarzen Peter eher an Mythic selbst reichen.
Ganz am Anfang war die Übersetzungsqualität solala, später konnte man wirklich nicht meckern.



Arvan schrieb:


> Auch die Kundenunfreundlichen Abobedingungen haben viele verschreckt (einmal abo ausetzen geht nich, musst neuen Acc holen und ganz von vorne anfangen, so jedenfalls bei DAoC) !


Falscher informiert kann man kaum noch sein. Du kannst dein Daoc Abo aussetzen wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch und später den Account reaktivieren.


----------



## Torrance (24. Januar 2008)

Arvan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Mythic weiß um den Ruf den GOA hat !
> 
> Sie werden erstmal warten was die ersten Tests der Genremagazine sagen und dann auf die PRPauke hauen !
> 
> ...



Sry, aber dazu sag ich nur BLUBB.


----------



## Sagardo (24. Januar 2008)

Morgen erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist ja mal wieder ein geister Müll zusammengetragen worden, der seines gleichen sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR wird untergehen , weil Mythic zu wenig Infos rausgeben (lernt lesen und geht mal auf andere Comunityseiten) andererseits wird WotLK natürlich ein super erfolg , Blizzard gibt aber so gut wie nichts bekannt.Das ist Logik pur Oo
*ironie
GOA ist natürlich eine chaotisch böse Firma, die Nachts klingelt, wenn ihr eure Rechnung nicht bezahlt und mit absicht falsch übersetzt
Wenn man es sich erdreistet bei ihnen einen Account auch nur still zu legen kommt sofort ein Schlägertrupp vorbei , der euch so zu klumpp haut, dass ihr euer Leben neu anfangen müsst =)
*ironie aus

DAOC hatte damals als erstes mir bekanntes MMO überhaupt die möglichkeit mit den ELV (Elektronisches Lastschriftverfahren) vorher gab es nur Kreditkarte, was auch die sehr schlechten Spielerzahlen gerade in Deutschsprachigem Raum der Spiele davor zum Teil erklärt.
Folge aus den wenigen Spielerzahlen waren garkeine Lokalisierungen für den Deutschsprachigen Raum , auch hier war DAOC (Mythic und GOA) weit vorne mit dabei.
Lokalisierungen gab es in dem Ausmaß vorher kaum.
Der Kundensupport ist im prinzip so "schlecht" wie in fast jedem Game.
Als Beispiel hier meine Erfahrung mit Blizzard .... Ich hatte meinen Accont auslaufen lassen und wollte ihn dan später wieder öffnen. Dort stand dann natürlich dass die Option mit dem ELV nicht funktioniert, also habe ich eine E-mail an den Support geschrieben über die von Blizzard eingerichtete Seite.
Nach 2 Tagen wollte ich dann aber auch mal langsam wieder an meinen Acoount kommen, da aber keine Antwort von Blizzard da war und ich gelesen hatte, dass jede weiter E-Mail meinerseits mich wieder nach hinten in die Liste schmeisst habe ich gegoogelt, wie ich das Problem anders lösen kann. 
Da kam ich auf Gamecards, cool dachte ich mir "holst du dir so eine GC , da ist die Spielzeit schon bezahlt und da wird Blizzard nichts gegen haben, ist ja auch eine sichrere Sache für Sie".
Naja das klappte natürlich auch nicht "leider ist diese Funktion nicht möglich" ,also habe ich noch einen Tag gewartet.
Am darauffolgenden Tag habe ich dann nochmal gegooglet und habe gelesen , dass die Kreditkarte funktionieren sollte.Nach eingabe einer gültigen Kreditkartennr. war mein Account endlich frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell noch die Gamecard hinterher und gut war.
Ach ja 5 Tage später kam dann auch eine E-Mail von Blizzard "Wir haben das ELV für ihren Account wieder freigeschaltet" - DANKE =)
Naja mittlerweile sind wieder 9 Wochen vorbei und mein Account ist wieder zu (raiden ist langweilig).
So viel zum Thema GOA hat einen sooo schlechten Support.Klar ich will nicht abstreiten, dass dieser Bericht  genausogut bei GOA spielen könnte, aber das zeigt ja nur , dass GOA genauso schlecht ist wie die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und PR für WAR, sonst droht das aus! ist vollkommener Quatsch.
Mythic hat genug erfahrung und genug Geld also droht hier kein "aus" für das Game.
Ein MMO sammelt seine Spieler im Laufe der Zeit ein und hat meisst nach ca. 2 Jahren ,regional gesehen , seine meissten Mitspieler.Also kann man mit einem guten Spielprinzip und einer hohen Qualität selbst einen verpassten Start kompensieren.
Wenn das Spiel im Juni launchen sollte , wird EA/Mythic im März mit der PR anfangen , warum sollte man auch ein halbes Jahr vorher Werbung schalten in einer schnellebigen Welt wie unserer ? 
Oder seht ihr hier eine große Werbeaktion für WOTLK oder AOC oder AION oder, oder , oder.


Also alle mal wieder einen Gang zurückschalten und ruhig atmen 21,22,23.... Wuhhsaaaaaa!


----------



## Deadwayn (24. Januar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> sagte der wow fanboy.



Sätze wie solche sind es, die mich hoffen lassen, dass es bald eine gute Alternative zu WoW gibt, so dass die Foren nicht mehr von solchen Beiträgen überquellen. Wenn so vielen Leuten WoW so zum Hals raushängt, dann deinstalliert es und lernt in der Zeit Chinesisch oder macht irgendetwas anderes, sinnvolles. 
Diskussionen sind interessant - andere Leute persönlich anzugreifen (Sätze wie "...sagte der wow fanboy." sind für mich ein persönlicher Angriff auf die Integrität einer Person), ist es nicht. Meiner Meinung nach fällt sowas unter Mobbing.


----------



## Wunak (24. Januar 2008)

WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..


----------



## Ruffnek (24. Januar 2008)

naja wegen mangelnder PR ist noch kein gutes Spiel kaputt gegangen.
Und PR lohn sich noch mehr wenn man ein verffentlichungsdatum nennen kann. Bei War ist das noch genauso unabsehbar wie bei Wotlk. Könnte sogar passieren das es 2009 erst kommt. Ich werds nicht spielen einfach weil  ich das ganze warhammer universum nicht mag. aber jeder hat halt seinen eigenen geschmack und das ist gut so


----------



## Ruffnek (24. Januar 2008)

Wunak schrieb:


> WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..


Man kann sich nicht bewegen?? Bist du dir sicher?


Ich denke das beide spiele nicht unbeding mit einander zu vergleichen sind. Da Warhammer auf PvP abzielt und 
Warcraft eher auf PvE.

Ich denke auch nicht das Warhammer so hohe abozahlen wie WoW bekommt. Weil PvP für viele auf langer sicht nix ist. Besonders der Frauenanteil wird eher klein sein.


----------



## Feinkost (24. Januar 2008)

haha , muss lachen


----------



## Torrance (24. Januar 2008)

Wunak schrieb:


> WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..



und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ....


----------



## Arvan (24. Januar 2008)

Tja ja so lustig sind Leute mit theoretischem Wissen.

Leute, Leute denkt ihr ich denk mir den scheiss aus, nein das sind einfach nur praktische Erfahrungen mit GOA und dem dahinterstehenden Haufen.
Ich hab selber über 3 Jahre DAoC gezockt und weiß wovon ich rede.
Diese das soll so und so werden das hab ich da und da gehört is nur alberner Quatsch.
Blubb, war da noch der bester weil vordergründigste nullpeilungskommentar.

Aber ich wünsch euch viel Spaß, sammelt eure Erfahrungen selber.


----------



## Wamboland (24. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ....



Hab ich auch gerade gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man echt nix sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich stimme Sagardo auch zu, denn was DAoC damals hatte, war ungewöhnlich. Komplett übersetzter Client und Server und ELV, das hatte man nur selten und war für mich einer Gründe warum ich mit dem Spiel angefangen habe (neben dem Hintergrund des Spiels). 

Das der Support nicht immer der Beste war, das wissen sie bei GOA auch, aber sie haben sich mühe gegeben und es wurde einiges verbessert. Ich persl. habe auch noch nie wirklich Probleme gehabt und die 2x wurde mir innerhalb von max. 2 Tagen geholfen. 

Natürlich müssen sie bei WAR da anders loslegen, da muss der 24/7 Support von Anfang an rennen und da darf es nur wenige Fehler geben, denn wenn man ganz oben mitspielen will, muss man sich auch entsprechend reinhängen. Ob sie das schaffen weiß ich nicht, aber sie vorher zu verurteilen wäre absolut falsch und und unfair.

Aber BTT:

PR hat WAR genug. Ich kenne kein MMORPG in der Entwicklung über das soviel bekannt ist. Schaue man sich AoC an, das ja eigentlich schon Ende März im laden stehen sollte .. darüber weiß man viel weniger. 
Gerade der recht umfangreiche NL und die ganzen Podcasts sind doch eigentlich ungewöhnlich und lassen kaum Wünsche offen.  Wer sich den NL komplett einverleibt, inkl. der Videos von Paul, der bekommt einen unglaublich guten Einblick in die Entwicklung, viel mehr als bei allen anderen Spielen. 

Und bei welchem Spiel konnte man 5 Monate vor Release sich seinen Char zusammen basteln weil man die Skills kannte? - Mal davon ab das gerade das gesamte Skillsytem geändert wurde aufgrund von Spielerfeedback? 

Bis auf Details zu den Burgen (weil eben erst neu drin), den City Raids und zum Crafting ist eigentlich genug bekannt und irgendwas muss man ja für die nächsten 4-5 Newsletter ja noch haben oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer sich das Spiel selber ansehen will, dem kann man nur die RPC in Münster empfehlen, denn zumindest auf der Letzten hatte man extrem kurze Wartezeiten und konnte viel mit den Leuten von GOA reden, da sie doch wesentlich weniger Stress hatten (zumindest sah es so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als auf der GC.


----------



## fripon (24. Januar 2008)

Was soll es auch für neuigkeiten geben o.O?

Spiel DaoC und du weist wie es so ca. in War aussehen wird...

Ich denke sogar es wird noch weniger möglich sein als in daoc ist ja momentan trend so das dinge die eigendlich schon alte MMO´s hatten einfach rausgenommen wird da dafür einfach die Zeit fehlt es richtig zu Implantieren...



> Ich denke auch nicht das Warhammer so hohe abozahlen wie WoW bekommt. Weil PvP für viele auf langer sicht nix ist.



Ich denke schon das PvP bestimmt geil sein kann.

Aber nur und auf dauer ist es einfach langweilig  mit 200-300 Mann auf eine Festung rauf zulaufen und sich dumm und dämlich zu kloppen und vom geschehen eigendlich garnix mitbekommt....
Ganz besonder als Nahkämpfer wird das sicherlich ätzend sein.So ein Gefühl hatte ich zumindest mit meinem Krieger bei Daoc....kommen dann noch 10000te Kiddy`s dazu dann ist das nur ein reines gezerge was auf dauer keinen Spaß macht.

Bzw. finde ich die Kampfanimationen auch nicht sehr gelungen und die chars bewegen sich so als ob sie einen Stock im ar*** haben.
Ich habe bis jetzt zwar nur Videos gesehen aber mir fehlt da irgendwie die Action sprich schnelle moves und styles und so(ist aber nur meine Meinung).

MfG


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2008)

Wunak schrieb:


> WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..



Und da die Erde immernoch eine Scheibe ist und sich die Sonne um die Erde dreht ist auch weiterhin in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt alles in Ordnung. Vielen Dank für diesen Kommentar .... YOU MADE MY DAY DUDE!




Arvan schrieb:


> Tja ja so lustig sind Leute mit theoretischem Wissen.
> 
> Leute, Leute denkt ihr ich denk mir den scheiss aus, nein das sind einfach nur praktische Erfahrungen mit GOA und dem dahinterstehenden Haufen.
> Ich hab selber über 3 Jahre DAoC gezockt und weiß wovon ich rede.
> ...



Lustiger als Leute mit theoretischem Wissen sind die Leute die den Anschein vermitteln wollen sie hätten Ahnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wäre fast schon Naiv wenn man behaupten würde EA Mythic und GOA hätten aus ihren eigenen Erfahrungen nichts gelernt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arvan (24. Januar 2008)

Pente, wenn sie gelernt hätten würde DAoC wohl anders laufen, ICH WEIß jedoch das es immernoch das alte ist .

Und naja EA hat Mythic geschluckt ........ mal sehen was sie daraus gelernt haben.


----------



## !Jo (24. Januar 2008)

Im Laufen zu kämpfen ist ne sehr schwer umzusetzende Sache wie ich finde, lieber beim Kämpfen stehen bleiben als ein verbuggtes Laufkampf-System.

Zwecks... gezerge und so voll öde... wird halt wichtig sein durchaus ausgeglichene Seiten zu haben... wenns halt 200 vs. 10 ist, wirds für keine Seite auf Dauer spaßig.

Außerdem muss man PvP ja nicht im Großen betreiben... gibt ja die Szenarien und ich mein im Open RVR wird sicherlich des öfteren 6v6 (Gruppe gg. Gruppe) abgehen. Kann man nicht vorstellen, dass das anödet so schnell anödet. Jedes Spiel verstaubt irgendwann mal in der Ecke.

Warum sollten sie noch Haufen Geld und Zeit investieren, um DaoC umzukrempeln?
Manchmal ist es wirtschaftlicher, sich ein neues Auto zu kaufen, als sein altes zu reparieren, damit es ein paar Jahre länger gut läuft.


----------



## Pente (24. Januar 2008)

Arvan schrieb:


> Pente, wenn sie gelernt hätten würde DAoC wohl anders laufen, ICH WEIß jedoch das es immernoch das alte ist .
> 
> Und naja EA hat Mythic geschluckt ........ mal sehen was sie daraus gelernt haben.



Das Problem am ganzen ist, dass es sich nicht lohnt den DAoC Support zu optimieren / aufzustocken. Wozu? Das wäre mit weiteren Kosten verbunden für ein Spiel mit sinkenden Abo-Zahlen. Das ist wirtschaftlich gesehen nicht rentabel und deshalb wird es auch nicht gemacht.

Bei WAR Release wird ein 200+ GM-Team sich um die Spieler und deren Probleme kümmern. Der Blizzard Support für WoW umfasst derzeit 500+ GM's in Relation gesehen sind die 200+ also durchaus für Release angemessen und sicher auch für den Anfang ausreichend.

Der Patchday (weltweit einheitlich) ist vertraglich festgelegt und bindend da kommt man nicht drum rum und um es nochmal zu erwähnen es gibt sowieso für DE-EN Client nur ein und den selben Patch. Hier also keinerlei Grund das ganze zu verschieben denn wenn DE nicht fertig ist kann EN auch nicht released werden. 

Klar kann nun keiner sagen, dass der Support "god like" wird und man muss erst sehen wie sich das im Spiel dann verhält und entwickelt das ist ganz klar. Aber im Vergleich zu DAoC wird es hier deutliche Suppportunterschiede geben und man ist sehr bemüht dem Kunden hier entgegen zu kommen.


----------



## Grimtom (24. Januar 2008)

Arvan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Mythic weiß um den Ruf den GOA hat !
> 
> Sie werden erstmal warten was die ersten Tests der Genremagazine sagen und dann auf die PRPauke hauen !
> 
> ...



Problem kann ich nich verstehen, ich hatte eigentliech nie Probleme. Support habe ich in bissel was über einem Jahr nie gebraucht. Höchstens mal nen GM, wenn ich irgendwo festgehangen habe. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die wegen jedem Furz nen Support anrufen oder Mailen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie es natürlich beim Start von DAoC war, kann ich nix drüber sagen, weil ich erst relativ spät damit angefangen hatte ....
Und zum Thema AoC, ich werde es garantiert auch anspielen. Aber glaubst Du im Ernst, deren Support ist besser wie die anderen ? ..... ich kann es nicht glauben. 
Abwarten, wenn nach 2 Stunden,  dass Gehäule in den Foren losgeht ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arvan (24. Januar 2008)

Und zum Thema AoC, ich werde es garantiert auch anspielen. Aber glaubst Du im Ernst, deren Support ist besser wie die anderen ? ..... ich kann es nicht glauben. 
Abwarten, wenn nach 2 Stunden,  dass Gehäule in den Foren losgeht ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

hehe darauf "freu" ich mich auch schon.
Ich hatte nie behauptet das alles andere besser sei, nur warum sollte man sich nochmal die Hand verbrennen wenn man es schon kennt ?
Bin nich der einzige der acc porbs und probs mit dem KS generell hatte.

Mal zu mir: Habe kurz nach der Release angefangen DAoC zu zocken ( Ach da fällt mir ein damals gabs auch kaum PR war aber egal weils für damalige Zeit nen sehr gutes Spiel war und sich deshalb auch oihne gut verkaufte, da Mundpropanganda immernoch die beste PR is)
Meine Heimat war Stoni/Hib (jaja Baumkuschler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Dort spielte ich bis kurz vor dem release von Rising oder wie das heißt.
Bin mit Kollegen zu WoW hab paar Monate gespielt und wollte wieder zurück (hatte auch genug in meinen Händler gepackt damit mein Haus während der Zeit erhalten bleibt, für DAoC spieler). 
Mir wurde vom Kundensupport zugesichert ich kann innerhalb von 6 Monaten alles reaktivieren was meine acc´s angeht.
Das Ende vom Lied war das es nich geht und so erging es nich nur mir.
Trotz Sterntalers (des GM´s) Bemühungen auf Stoni die Dinge geradezurücken war es unterm Strich zu wenig. Bei DAoC war es Anfangs auch nich üblich das jederzeit ein GM zu erreichen war, da pro Server nur ein feter GM vorgesehen war.

Aber genug zu alten Zeiten. Wenn man sich in ein gutes Licht rücken will muss man auch bei seinen "Stammprodukten" dafür sorgen das man was vom angeblichen Lernen und Wandel mitbekommt da das ein wichtiger Schritt ist das es öffentlich wird. Beispiele sind für mich Lineage und Lineage 2, Everquest und Everquest 2.
Das wäre nich nur gute PR sondern ein wirklicher BEWEIS dafür das eine Besserung eintritt.
Wie willst Du sonst "alte gebrannte Kinder" davon überzeugen ???
Thema Verträge die GOA und Mythic haben, sry kann ich nur lachen. GOA hatte/hat mit Mythic immernoch gültige Verträge für DAoC und es hat nie was gebracht darauf zu pochen, daher ist es für mich persönlich nich nachvollziehbar das sie an GOA festhalten, egal is meine persönlich Meinung.

Die Einführung der Helfer ist ne sinnvolle Sache jedoch waren auch diese zu oft Hilflos, was aber nich bedeuten soll das ich ihre Bemühungen hier abwerten will im Gegenteil.

Ich hoffe für die die WAR spielen werden alles Gute und das wirklich was passiert ist.


----------



## Kuralian (24. Januar 2008)

> WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..



@Wunak
Sag mal, wo hast du das denn her?Beim kämpfen nicht laufen/beim laufen nicht kämpfen?
Ich mein wenn du mir mal ne Quelle angibst glaub ich dir das sogar.
Aber guck dir vielleicht mal ein paar pvp videos an,dafür musst du nicht einmal lesen können.

*augen auf hier drauf*


----------



## di-chan (24. Januar 2008)

Wo ist das denn ein Problem?

Es gibt doch ne Menge mehr Infos über WAR als WotL ^^
Die PR Maschine ist schon vor einer ganze Weile ins Rollen gekommen, wenn du mich fragst.
Es gibt schon ewig die Production Podcasts, die grundsätzliche Spielmechaniken und Designänderungen sehr gut und witzig rüber bringen.
Zu den Klassen gibt es sogar auf Buffed kurze Artikel, wie sich die Klassen/Rassen spielen und auf einer Fanseite habe ich gestern sogar schon für einige Klassen eine Fähigkeitsübersicht gesehen, die sie von Screenshots auf einer Messe erstellt haben.

Zudem wird das Spiel sicher nicht untergehen, da es eine menge Leute da drausen gibt, die auf das Spiel warten. Es seien hier auch mal die unzähligen Warhammer Fans weltweit erwähnt, die schon nach dem Spiel lechtzen.
Zudem glaube ich nicht, das Leute die sich für WAR interessieren, auf WotL warten, da es wie hier schon oft erwähnt wurde ein ganz anderes Konzept ist. Oder kann man bei WoW neuer Dings durchs PvP leveln?

Also keine Angst, WAR wird kommen und wenn es nur halb so gut ist, wie es in den Production Podcast rüber kommt ist es immer noch ein sehr gutes MMORPG.

MfG
di-chan

PS: Ja, ich kenn den Spruch wer Rasse sagt ist ein Rassist, aber meine Definition von Rassen und Völkern sieht so aus:
Rasse (Bsp: Menschen) - Gemeinsamkeit in physischen Eigenschaften, äquivalent zu einer Tierart
Volk (Bsp: Deutsche, Spanier etc) - Selbe Rasse, unterscheidet sich durch kulturelle Eigenschaften.


----------



## Vremal (24. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe das wie Arven.

GOA hat extrem viel kaputt gemacht. Hatte mal nen verbugten ML-Quest. Naja warte jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren auf Antwort.

Wie gesagt würde mich freuen wenn War ein Erfolg wird, denn man kann nie genug Spielalternativen haben.

Aber mit Goa als Support glaube ich wird das nix.


----------



## Hoox (24. Januar 2008)

Das ganze verschieben von Terminen und die Infos über wer weiß wieviel Seiten verteilt , zeigt in mir momentan nur Desinteresse .

Kann sich gerne noch mal melden , wenn War in die Startlöcher geht . Aber bis dahin laufe ich keiner kleinsten Neuigkeit hinter her.


----------



## skunkie (24. Januar 2008)

> Mythic will das perfekte mmo machen und wow ist nicht perfekt es hat mängel von vorn bis hinten.



Erzähl doch bitte mal, was für Fehler das sind, bin ganz Ohr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

skunkie


----------



## Hoox (24. Januar 2008)

äh .... , bei mir läuft WOW aber auch fehlerfrei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (24. Januar 2008)

Wunak schrieb:


> WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..



LOL mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema GOA und Support: Ich wage zu behaupten das in Zeiten in denen MMORPG's vom Randgruppen-genre zum Massenphänomen mutiert sind kann sich keiner mehr erlauben einen schlechten Support anzubieten, -und das weiß auch GOA...


----------



## JohnnyD (24. Januar 2008)

das spiel wird ein flop, viel zu pvp lastig. die meisten spieler machen lieber pve.
die mechanik ist viel zu kompliziert usw...
wow wird wohl noch die nächste zeit der platzhirsch sein. da muss schon was
vollkommen neues kommen und nicht wieder so ein abklatsch.


----------



## Torrance (24. Januar 2008)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> das spiel wird ein flop, viel zu pvp lastig. die meisten spieler machen lieber pve.
> die mechanik ist viel zu kompliziert usw...
> wow wird wohl noch die nächste zeit der platzhirsch sein. da muss schon was
> vollkommen neues kommen und nicht wieder so ein abklatsch.



Und ich frage mich, wie man ein Spiel beurteilen kann, das gerade in der BETA ist. Sicher gibt es eine Menge infos aber es ist auch genauso eine Menge noch unbekannt. Ich glaube, PvE wird nicht zu kurz kommen in Warhammer. Aber da können wir uns alle nur überraschen lassen. Selbst die BETA Tester wissen das vermutlich noch nicht besser.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Fenvarien (24. Januar 2008)

Bei EA sitzen hochbezahlte Marketing- und PR-Fachkräfte die wahrscheinlich besser entscheiden können in welchen Dosierungen Informationen über anstehende Veröffentlichungen verabreicht werden müssen. Weiterhin ist das Geschäft mit MMO(RP)Gs sehr wettbewerbsträchtig geworden und da man nun schon einen gehörigen Batzen an monetären Mitteln aufgebracht hat um WAR zu entwickeln, wird man letztendlich nicht am falschen Ende - sprich am Support sparen. Man kann auch am Branchenprimus WoW sehen welche Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müssen um wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu haben und wenn EA in der Liga mitspielen will, dann wird man sich letztendlich an Blizzard messen lassen müssen...


----------



## Arvan (24. Januar 2008)

Sry aber mit "wissen MÜSSEN" kann man keinen Pot gewinnen.
Schaut euch doch bitte HDRo an, was mich persönlich enttäuscht hat. Hellgate:London is auch nich der Bringer obwohl sie es ja hätten "wissen MÜSSEN.
Das schlimmste Beispiel is für mich aber nach wie vor Vanguard: Saga of Heroes und da steht wohl mehr Kohle dahinter als bei EA und Blizz zusammen.
Was muss, muss noch lange nich. 
Ist ne gute alte Weisheit.

Positiv find ich das zumindest aus dem größten Fehler von Vanguard: Saga of Heroes gelernt wurde, kein BetaSpiel zu veröffentlichen.
Hätte es dieses Disaster nich gegeben wäre meiner Meinung nach aber WAR und AoC aber genauso veröffentlicht worden. Mich enttäuschen auch die Linzenzvergeber von WAR, die angeblich ja immer auf Qualität sooooo großen Wert legen.

Vanguard: Saga of Heroes gilt immernoch als das MMORPG mit dem meisten Potenzial, WENN es mal fertig wird (dies meinen alle Interviews, Reportage und sonstige Beiträge die ich in Genremagazienen sowie Foren bestaunen durfte). Von daher will ich keinem die Hoffnung nehmen, nur die Euphorie mal auf ein "normales MAß" verhelfen und mal bissel "realistischere Betrachtungen" einfließen lassen.


----------



## !Jo (24. Januar 2008)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> das spiel wird ein flop, viel zu pvp lastig. die meisten spieler machen lieber pve.
> die mechanik ist viel zu kompliziert usw...
> wow wird wohl noch die nächste zeit der platzhirsch sein. da muss schon was
> vollkommen neues kommen und nicht wieder so ein abklatsch.



Da bin ich aber froh, dass Mythic kein Spiel macht um x Millionen Spieler zu haben, sondern ein Nischenprodukt für die ganzen RvR-/PvP-Fans entwickeln.

Ich brauch auch keinen WoW-Abklatsch. :-)


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Januar 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Erzähl doch bitte mal, was für Fehler das sind, bin ganz Ohr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die folgenden fielen mir so ganz spontan ein, ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen (wobei ich nicht behaupten will, dass es WAR in allen Bereichen besser machen wird, aber es sind Punkte, die beanstandet gehören):

- Equiplastig -> DER größte Fehler von WoW überhaupt und wenn die Equip-Entwicklung die in BC angefangen wurde mit WotLK fortgesetzt wird, dann haben bald schon Stoffträger 30k HP. Verglichen mit Classic-WoW ist das völlig absurd). Die Equiplastigkeit bringt viele Probleme mit sich, von denen der große Unterschied zwischen "frischen" 70ern und High-End-Raidern nur die Spitze des Eisbergs ist. Es bringt auch Balancing-Probleme im PvP-Teil mit sich.

- Farmlastig -> Egal was man will, XP, Ruf, oder einfach Gold, man muss farmen, farmen farmen und... ach ja: Farmen. Wird in Kombination mit dem nächsten Punkt umso schlimmer.

- eintöniges Kampfsystem -> Angriffe laufen immer nach demselben Schema ab, sehen wir mal von Bossen im Raid-PvE oder sehr guten Spielern im PvP ab. Man macht es Bots nicht nur leicht, es wird auch schnell langweilig, bei hunderten von Mobs in Folge immer wieder dasselbe Schema abzuarbeiten. Es gibt im Kampf schlichtweg keine Überraschungen, die das Einerlei auflockern.

- kaum individualisierbare Charaktere -> Da bei WoW das Aussehen eines Chars im Regelfall nur vom Equip abhängt (und damit von dessen Werten diktiert wird), gibt es nur selten die Möglichkeit, sich für ein "gut aussehendes" Item zu entscheiden. Es fehlen zudem (noch) weitere Möglichkeiten, seinen Charakter von anderen abzuheben. Einige werden kommen (Frisör), aber viele andere bleiben ungenutzt (einfärben von Rüstungsteilen, individuelle Wappen, größere Auswahl an Gesichtstexturen,...)

- "aufgezwungener" PvP-Part -> Sieht man sich mal die Grundzüge des Spiels an, merkt man ziemlich schnell, dass PvP in der heutigen Form nicht geplant war, als WoW erdacht wurde. Für diese Position spricht v.a. die Wichtigkeit von hochwertigem Equip (verträgt sich wie oben gesagt nicht gut mit Balancing). Zudem wurde mit der Einführung von hochwertigen Sets für die Arena/BGs, die für geringen Aufwand erhältlich sind, gewissermaßen das Spielprinzip untergraben: Möglichst viel Zeit investieren, für das nächstbessere Item.


----------



## serdar (24. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Die folgenden fielen mir so ganz spontan ein, ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen (wobei ich nicht behaupten will, dass es WAR in allen Bereichen besser machen wird, aber es sind Punkte, die beanstandet gehören):
> 
> - Equiplastig -> DER größte Fehler von WoW überhaupt und wenn die Equip-Entwicklung die in BC angefangen wurde mit WotLK fortgesetzt wird, dann haben bald schon Stoffträger 30k HP. Verglichen mit Classic-WoW ist das völlig absurd). Die Equiplastigkeit bringt viele Probleme mit sich, von denen der große Unterschied zwischen "frischen" 70ern und High-End-Raidern nur die Spitze des Eisbergs ist. Es bringt auch Balancing-Probleme im PvP-Teil mit sich.
> 
> ...



woher weisst du das alles.....


----------



## skunkie (24. Januar 2008)

> Die folgenden fielen mir so ganz spontan ein, ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen (wobei ich nicht behaupten will, dass es WAR in allen Bereichen besser machen wird, aber es sind Punkte, die beanstandet gehören):
> 
> - Equiplastig -> DER größte Fehler von WoW überhaupt und wenn die Equip-Entwicklung die in BC angefangen wurde mit WotLK fortgesetzt wird, dann haben bald schon Stoffträger 30k HP. Verglichen mit Classic-WoW ist das völlig absurd). Die Equiplastigkeit bringt viele Probleme mit sich, von denen der große Unterschied zwischen "frischen" 70ern und High-End-Raidern nur die Spitze des Eisbergs ist. Es bringt auch Balancing-Probleme im PvP-Teil mit sich.
> 
> ...



Glaubst du ernsthaft, daß man in anderen Spielen kein Ziel verfolgt (Equip, XP, Ruf, usw.) und außerdem wird das S1-Set förmlich nachgeworfen, sogar für Leecher.
Bis jetzt ist kein Spiel von der Bedienung bis zum Umfang an WOW herangekommen. Und was man auch nicht vergessen sollte, der Vorsprung an Jahren.
Übrigens ist bei Warhammer die Kollissionsabfrage wohl scheinbar doch tabu, man kann durch die Gegner hindurch laufen, siehe Youtube.

skunkie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaiRaGon (24. Januar 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das WotLK eine echte Gefahr für WAR darstellt, ich glaube sogar, das es jedes andere Programm schwer haben wird, WOW (egal mit welcher Erweiterung) wesentliche Marktanteile wegzunehmen. Ich selbst warte auch schon lange auf eine brauchbare Alternative und habe wirklich all die anderen hochgelobten Spiele getestet (und damit natürlich auch unmmengen Geld verbrannt) und bin trotzdem noch bei WOW. Einfach deshalb, weil es einfach besser ist als der Rest (wie er auch immer heissen mag). Ob Myth das toppen kann - ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Ich wäre zwar froh, aber eigentlich glaub ich nicht daran.




Ich hoffe, du weißt, dass WAR das erste Spiel überhaupt ist, das bereits ein Jahr vor Release>400.000 Anmeldungen zur Beta hat?
Ich glaube, WAR wird eine richtig große Bedrohungfür WoW, da es viele Leute gibt, die viel lieber PvP spielen, als stundenlang Raids zu machen, um endlich an besseres Equipment zu kommen!
Allein der Hintergrund, die Warhammer-Welt, bringt eine riesenCommunity zusammen, also eine stabile Basis, auf der WAR ganz locker aufbauen kann. Und mit EA als Stütze kann Mythic da noch EINIGES reißen, eine weitere Verschiebung würd ich sogar hinnehmen, um mal 'ne Runde AoC auszuprobieren.
Und HEY: Infos werden zwar sehnsüchtig erwartet, aber kein Spiel sollte überhyped werden, denn dann floppt es auf jeden Fall. Die Erwartungen sind leider einfach viel zu hoch...

Just my 2 Cents, 
MaiRaGon


----------



## MaiRaGon (24. Januar 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Übrigens ist bei Warhammer die Kollissionsabfrage wohl scheinbar doch tabu, man kann durch die Gegner hindurch laufen, siehe Youtube.
> 
> skunkie
> 
> ...


sry 4 doublepost, aber...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CLOSED BETA!!! Es dauert noch >1/2 Jahr, bis das spiel rauskommt!


----------



## slayer3012 (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings die bugs können sie auch beheben wenn das spiel draußen ist SIEHE WOW
ich will das Game endlich zocken und zwar noch DIESES jahr und im 2ten Quartal-.-


----------



## Draco1985 (24. Januar 2008)

serdar schrieb:


> woher weisst du das alles.....



Ähhh, ich spiele selbst WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





skunkie schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, daß man in anderen Spielen kein Ziel verfolgt (Equip, XP, Ruf, usw.) und außerdem wird das S1-Set förmlich nachgeworfen, sogar für Leecher.
> Bis jetzt ist kein Spiel von der Bedienung bis zum Umfang an WOW herangekommen. Und was man auch nicht vergessen sollte, der Vorsprung an Jahren.
> Übrigens ist bei Warhammer die Kollissionsabfrage wohl scheinbar doch tabu, man kann durch die Gegner hindurch laufen, siehe Youtube.
> 
> ...



Natürlich verfolgt man Ziele, aber das muss nicht durch stupides Gefarme passieren. Zudem nicht in steigendem Umfang. Ich verkloppe lieber zehn anspruchsvolle Gegner um etwas zu erreichen, als 1000 Mobs mit derselben Abfolge von Tasten zu legen, wie bei WoW. Wie gesagt, WoW fehlt die Abwechslung, vor allem in der Leveling-Phase. Im High-End werden dann alle Register gezogen, aber davor ist es so unerträglich langweilig und zäh, dass es teilweise eine Qual war vor 2.3 überhaupt einen Twink zu leveln.

Gerade dass man das S1-Set und auch die anderen Arena Sets, bis auf die S3-Schultern und die dazugehörigen Waffen sprichwörtlich hinterher geworfen bekommt, ist bei WoWs Grundprinzip einfach nur absurd.

Gegen die Bedienung von WoW sag ich nichts, aber das damit erreichte System ist eintönig.

Und die Kollisionsabfrage bei WAR ist ein nettes Gimmick und im PvP sicher ganz witzig, aber letztendlich wird sich zeigen müssen, ob es wirklich sooo wichtig wird. In der Theorie sieht vieles ganz toll aus, was später in der Praxis ganz anders aussieht. Siehe u.a. die großen Pläne für "epische Schlachten" in WoW, die aus Gründen der Serverstabilität nicht realisiert werden konnten und gegen die olympischen Spiele von Azeroth (BGs/Arena) ersetzt wurden.


----------



## Asgardien (24. Januar 2008)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> das spiel wird ein flop, viel zu pvp lastig. die meisten spieler machen lieber pve.
> die mechanik ist viel zu kompliziert usw...
> wow wird wohl noch die nächste zeit der platzhirsch sein. da muss schon was
> vollkommen neues kommen und nicht wieder so ein abklatsch.




Ist klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR ein abklatsch von WoW. 

Ist doch gut wenn die Spieler die lieber PvE machen in der World of Farmcraft bleiben. 

So haben die PvP Spieler wenigstens gleichwertige Gegner und müssen sich nicht mit PvP Noobopfer rumschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR wird und soll ja auch nicht mit WoW vergleichbar sein. Es werden ja auch nicht alle Shooter an einem
bestimmten gemessen.


----------



## colamix (24. Januar 2008)

Asgardien schrieb:


> Ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so seh ichd as auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

zu den fehlern von wow:

- zu farmlastig
- dummes arena system ohne balance
- man kann meistens nicht skillen wie man will um erfolgreich zu sein
- eintöniges pve
- langweiliges lvln (quests mobs grinden usw)
- kein open pvp
- contents dauern zu lange
und viele fehler mehr.... ich spiele das spiel schon 2 jahre sehr aktiv und meine zumindest in sachen open pvp und arena/bg alles zu kennen und pre bc war das pvp sogar noch besser zumindest in sachen open pvp.



> das spiel wird ein flop, viel zu pvp lastig. die meisten spieler machen lieber pve.
> die mechanik ist viel zu kompliziert usw...
> wow wird wohl noch die nächste zeit der platzhirsch sein. da muss schon was
> vollkommen neues kommen und nicht wieder so ein abklatsch.



informieren dann dummes zeug schreiben *hust*

die mechanik kompliziert? dachte sie ist ein wow abklatsch
steuerung ist wie in wow das stimmt wohl. aber was soll man groß anderst machen? würdest du ein anderes rezept zum kochen nehmen obwohl dir das jetzige am besten schmeckt?
wow bleibt in nächster zeit wohl auch der platzhirsch. bis ein halbes jahr nach war veröffentlichung. 
was vollkommen neues? also war ist für mich was ganz neues. ein wenig daoc und die steuerung von wow und ein universum das gar nicht größer sein könnte.

aber mach dir nix drauß ich hab genauso gedacht wie du bis ich mich "informiert" hab kann dir nur raten das auch zu tun.


----------



## Drakyr (24. Januar 2008)

Klar da stimm ich dir voll zu auch wenn ich als Beta spieler recht gut infomiert bin über das testerforum.^^
Aber sonst ist immer recht wenig public gemacht worden, find ich auch ein wenig schade.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2008)

nur mal eine frage: pvp gefarme für rankings in WAR ist also kein farmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja, ja jetzt kommt gleich wieder es ist was anderes da gegen Spieler  und ich sage NEIN ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn auch da gibts routinen die zum Erfolgführen und auhc da wird man stundenlang abhocken für etwas Erfolg. Sicherlich nicht ganz so ermüdend wie NPC metzeln, aber im endeffekt das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der farmstatus macht wow so beliebt und verhasst. was denkt ihr denn,d er sammeltrieb ist eine der besten Motivationsquellen, obs nun um lvl, items, reichsränge oder was weiß ich nicht alles geht^^.



> Ich hoffe, du weißt, dass WAR das erste Spiel überhaupt ist, das bereits ein Jahr vor Release>400.000 Anmeldungen zur Beta hat?


hatte WoW bei seiner Beta nicht über 600k anmeldungen, sodass man sogar die server nachrüsten musste, weil man nicht damit gerechnet hatte. dasselbe dann nochmal in grün beim release.

Spielerzahlen sagen nichts aus über das Spiel. Viele meiner Freunde finden die Need for Speed Spiele toll... ich find die öde und lame^^

Der Spieler muss sich persönlich wohlfühlen, dann ist das Spiel gut. Was alle anderen sagen ist in dem Moment wayne


Btt: nein, nicht noch mehr PR, dann regen sich alle wie bei G3 auf, wenns doch net so gut ist
bzw was will man denn noch mehr wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also anspielen wär shcon n1, aber alles andere bis dahin brigen sie doch schon... was will man mehr?


----------



## Shiv0r (25. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nur mal eine frage: pvp gefarme für rankings in WAR ist also kein farmen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klingt nicht gerad danach, als hättest du dich über das RvR System informiert.

Motivationsquellen sind ja ok, aber wenn man ein Spiel zu Itemlastig macht, wird einfach nur Langweilig.
In WAR z.B. soll es nicht auf die  vom Design gelungenen Items ankommen, sondern eher auf die beherrschung   
der Klassen.


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2008)

Farmen bezieht aber ein dass es ums grinden geht, was wiederrum regelmäßige, sich ständig wiederholende Spielabläufe bezeichnet.
Hier passt PvP nicht ins Schema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. Januar 2008)

Hab mir die ganzen letzten Antworten nicht mehr durchgelesen, Schande über mich, aber ich möchte eigentlich auch nur noch eines hierzu sagen:

Können wir diese ganze WoW / WAR Diskussion bitte nicht einfach ein für allemal sein lassen? Es nervt tierisch. Ich weiss nicht wieso sich einige so dermaßen dazu gezwungen fühlen jede Gelegenheit zu nutzen um WAR oder auch WoW schlecht zu machen. Von Tolleranz haben wohl nur wenige bisher gehört.

Aktzeptiert doch einfach alle mal, dass es irgendwann neben WoW auch ein WAR, ein AoC (usw usw usw) geben wird. Was ist so schlimm daran? Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, glaubt mir alle WoW Spieler werden von den WAR und AoC Releases nur profitieren. Die überfüllten Server werden etwas entlastet und Blizzard gerät in "Zugzwang" und wird wohl auch zukünftig dann mehr auf Gamer-Feedback eingehen. 

Man muss nicht immer nur alles schwarz/weiss sehen, das Leben ist bunt und facettenreich. Lasst die WoW Spieler WoW spielen und lasst die WAR Spieler sich um gotteswillen auf WAR freuen. Lasst die AoC Spieler sich auf AoC freuen (auch wenn dieses wie erwartet nun ebenfalls erneut verschoben und in den Features gekürzt wurde).

Euch kann doch total egal sein wer was spielt und welches Spiel wieviel Spieler weltweit hat. Habt ihr was davon? Könnt ihr euch was davon kaufen, dass die Konzerne sich an euch bereichern? Nicht? Also wieso verteidigt ihr die Firmen dann als würde es um euer Leben gehen .. das ist Kinderkrabbelgruppen Niveau.

Also haut rein Jungs und Mädels. Schönes Wochenende an alle da draußen und falls wir uns nicht in WAR sehen, dann sehen wir uns spätestens alle in der Hölle wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (25. Januar 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die Infos, eigentlich ganz ok, zum jetzigen Stand, aber natürlich könnten es paar mehr sein. 
Berufe, Skills, Klassen, usw. aber das ist ja wohl schon Alles mal erwähnt worden.

@Pente unterschreib ich so.


----------



## Theobald (25. Januar 2008)

Warhammer wird ein großer Erfolg werden. Warum?

Ich muß ausnahmsweise mal die Worte Electronic Arts in den Mund nehmen. Warhammer online wird ihr Einstieg ins MMOG Geschäft sein, zumindest mit einem Spiel, was mehr darstellt als ein Nischenprodukt.

Mythic/EA wird, sobald es auf einen relativ gesicherten Veröffentlichungstermin hinausläuft, die Werbetrommel schon in krasser Art und Weise rühren, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Es bringt ja nichts, derzeit groß PR zu machen für ein Spiel, welches eh nur den Betatestern zugänglich ist, und wo der Erscheinungstermin wohl noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr in der Ferne liegt. Werbung muß nicht im Blizzard-Stil erfolgen, indem man 2 Jahre seine zukünftigen Kunden mit Features ködert, die es selbst jetzt noch nicht im Spiel gibt.

Zumal man die Warhammer-Universum Fanbase nicht unterschätzen darf. Dort steckt gewaltiges Potenzial drin, es gibt mehr als genug Spieler da draussen, die auf Warhammer online warten. Da werden auch etliche Strategiefreaks dabei sein, die bisher noch keine MMOGs gespielt haben.

Sicherlich wird WoW seine Marktführerstellung wohl behalten können, zumal es an Zugänglichkeit und Einfachheit nicht zu unterbieten ist.

Aber Warhammer wird sich einen gewaltiges Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden. Zumal auch etliche DAOC Spieler in Warhammer so etwas wie einen "Nachfolger" sehen. Immerhin hat Mythoc mit DAOC schon langjährige Erfahrung und weiß, worauf es ankommt.

Ich werde mir Warhammer auf alle Fälle anschauen, auch wenn mein Spiel für die nächsten Jahre nicht mit einem W anfangen wird. Aber Warhammer reizt mich trotzdem, aufgrund der Features. Auf jeden Fall mehr, als es der 2. WoW Aufguß tun könnte. Zumal die Grafik in WoW für mich persönlich mittlerweile einfach zu abgedreht ist, zu bunt, zu grell, einfach zu sehr auf niedlich getrimmt.

Aber WoW hat den Großteil seiner Kunden in Asien, und dort stehen die Leute auf sowas.


----------



## ExInferis (25. Januar 2008)

Es ist ganz normal, dass es zur Zeit noch nicht so viele Infos gibt, da das Spiel eben noch in der Beta-Phase ist.
Was heisst Beta? Eigentlich "all features implemented". Ist bei WAR aber nicht der Fall, also nennen wir es mal eine späte Alpha was gerade abläuft.
Wie man in den Entwicklervideos immer wieder sieht, reagiert Mythic auf die Reaktionen der "Beta"-Tester und ändert zum Teil in extremer Weise noch das Gameplay. So ist es auch mit den Berufen und ähnlichen Dingen. Also wartet es ab. Die Infos werden schon kommen, wenn die Features implementiert werden, oder implementiert sind.
Was die Rassen und Klassen angeht kann man sich doch eigentlich alles aus den Beschreibungen auf der Homepage herauslesen, bezeihungsweise aus den verlinkten Interviews. Also einfach etwas stöbern und ihr kommt an fast alle Infos was den aktuellen Stand des Spiels angeht.
Ausserdem geht man auch nicht vor Spielstart mit allen Informationen hausieren, wofür es auch die NDA gibt. Immerhin könnte sich ja ein etwaiger Konkurent davon etwas abschauen und das für sein eigenes Spiel schnell übernehmen und somit eines der herausragenden Features des Spiels komplett nichtig machen, was die Inovation angeht.
WAR wird schon ein Hammer werden, da seid euch mal sicher. Habt etwas Geduld! Es wird klasse, glaubt mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema Beta sag ich einfach mal:
schaut euch doch einfach an was EA Mythic aus dem Boden "stampft" als Reaktion auf das Feedback. Festungen und Belagerungswaffen ... davon war garnie die Rede. Dies wurde von EA Mythic als Reaktion auf das Feedback der ersten Beta-Phase angekündigt und realisiert. So und wer sich nun ein wenig mit dem Festungssystem beschäftigt hat der wird schnell merken, dass es extrem komplex ist und da muss ich den Kopf schütteln wenn sich nun immernoch Leute beschweren, dass es Verzögerungen gibt.

Sorry, aber solche Änderungen gehen nicht mal einfach so leicht von der Hand. Diese Änderung betrifft alle RvR Gebiete des Spiels. Es müssen zig Festungen designed werden usw. Klar kennen sich die Entwickler mit Festungen usw schon aus da es das ganze in DAoC schon gibt, aber die machen sicher kein Copy&Paste und das ganze steht in 2min da. Das so eine grundlegende Änderung im Spiel enorm viel Zeit frisst muss jedem klar sein und dennoch ist diese Änderung sehr wichtig.

Ich persönlich freue mich sehr auf die Festungen ... das System, dass vorgestellt wurde sieht super aus mal sehen wie das wird.

Derzeit bin ich echt froh darüber wie EA Mythic und GOA mit dem Feedback der Gamer umgehen. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch in Zukunft so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (25. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Genau und ein Spiel muss ja auch die 10 Mio. von WoW toppen, sonst ist es so oder so ein Flopp. /ironie aus
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich habe noch nie soviel Blödsinn gelesen. Informationen zu Warhammer gibt es genug, wem es nicht reicht, sollte weiter WoW spielen (da ist geduld ned so gefragt). Ich finde, zuviele Infos versauen ein Spiel auch und das was man weiss und bekommt langt. Es werden schon noch genug Infos kommen, wenn es an der Zeit ist.
> So Long
> ...



Hmmm ich glaube ich habe mich unverständlich ausgedrückt. 
Ich fand nur dieses WAR muss WOW unbedingt schlagen Gerede ziemlich dumm.

Persönlich bin ich der Überzeugung, dass die Entwickler langsam aufpassen müssen das sich das Spiel nicht immer weiter hinausschiebt. Sonst wird einfach das Interesse sich wieder auf andere neue Spiele verschieben. Da geht es nicht um die Warhammerfans an sich, sondern um die anderen Kunden, die zu überzeugen sind.
Als passionierter Tabletopspieler warte ich schon seit Jahren auf ein gutes Warhammer Onlinespiel. Dummerweise mag ich kein PvP und werde deshalb nicht wirklich von der Spielmechanik angesprochen. Die Welt von WAR dagegen finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe mir schon vor 10 Jahren gewünscht als Schwertmeister von Hoeth herumzuziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren und werde es mir mindestens anschauen wenn es rauskommt. 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## tiXo (25. Januar 2008)

Ja auf die Festungen bin auf Jeden Fall gespannt !! 

Vor allem weil sie Alle unser Banner tragen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


sonst @ Pente dein vorletzter Beitrag .... SPITZE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2008)

Also bezüglich Festungen und Design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder der sich mal 3DSMAX zugemüte geführt hat, weiß, wie lange es an sich dauert eine gut aussehende Landschaft/Festung/Kreatur zu modeln. 
Die Mythic Jungs sollen sich da ruhig Zeit lassen, denn ne kantige, verbuggte, grafisch mittelmäßige Burg zerstört mehr Ambiente als die derzeit hakligen Animationen (die ja auch fix zu überarbeiten sind wiederum^^)


----------



## Slinia (25. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also bezüglich Festungen und Design
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blizzard wird vermutlich den "offiziellen" veröffentlichungstermin von WAR abwarten und wenn der bekannt ist, werden diese WOTLK ankündigen, dass es ein wenig vor WAR rauskommt.

Das wird bei den WAR-Entwickler nicht anders laufen, nur das Blizzard nicht unter Druck steht mit dem Addon.

Ach und btw: hört mal auf mit euren Kriegereien WoW vs. WAR das führt zu nichts.


----------



## midknight (25. Januar 2008)

Etwas blöd finde ich nur, dass Festungen zwar von allen angegriffen aber nur von Gilden erobert werden können. Finde beides sollte möglich sein.
Ich finde leider den Link nicht mehr, aber im Dezember Podcast wurde dies glaube ich erwähnt.

@ Aelthas
Ich bin auch kein sonderlicher PVP Fan. Guild Wars z.B. finde ich die PVP Kämpfe stinklangweilig und bei WOW oder DAoC fand ich Open-PVP viel besser als Instanziertes. Aber durch die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten die gegnerische Seite zu bekämpfen könnte mich bei WAR nun auch PVP stärker als PVE interessieren. Abwarten wie das Spiel wird.
Die Änderung, dass Open-PVP nun gleichviel zählt wie Szenarien finde ich übrigends sehr gut.


----------



## Feinkost (25. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Die Änderung, dass Open-PVP nun gleichviel zählt wie Szenarien finde ich übrigends sehr gut.


ich auch, dank dem feedback.


----------



## Squany (25. Januar 2008)

Hoi,

also zu dem ganzen Gelaber: "Ein Flopp" liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters und diese Vergleiche mit WoW sind nunmal da, weil WoW somit das meißt gespielte Online-Rollenspiel ist (Auch wenn es solangsam echt nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Diese ganzen Leute die die ganze Zeit rumflamen :

"W.A.R ist sowieso Müll" oder solche Kommentare abgeben wie :" WAR wird niemals an WoW rankommen - allein das man sich bei PvP Kämpfen nicht bewegen kann ist lächerlich ..."

Es ist ja ok das ihr eure eigene Meinung habt und auch dazu steht, dennoch muss man das nicht in fast jedem Thread reinposten mitlerweile haben es die Leute gesehen und das Thema ist durch (ANTWORT:JEDER HAT SEINE EIGENE MEINUNG!)und manche sollten sich einfach besser informieren. ^^

Sooo nun zum hauptsächlichen Thema:

Infos über W.A.R gibt es wirklich genug, nur weil 
EAMythic nicht jeden Tag etwas neues zeigt, heißt das 
nicht,dass sie nicht daran arbeiten und das mit der PR
ist wohl eher ne Sache von denen. Denn unbedingt 
1/2 Jahre bevor das Spiel raus ist PR zu machen, ist ja 
wohl eher sinnlos, da die meißten in dem halben Jahr 
wieder die Interesse daran verlieren und  wahrscheinlich
davon nur 1/3 (wenn das Spiel rauskommt) wieder Interesse daran gewinnen.

MFG Squany 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S: Danke an die Leute die hier nochmal Infos reinposten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (25. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beta sag ich einfach mal:
> schaut euch doch einfach an was EA Mythic aus dem Boden "stampft" als Reaktion auf das Feedback. Festungen und Belagerungswaffen ... davon war garnie die Rede. Dies wurde von EA Mythic als Reaktion auf das Feedback der ersten Beta-Phase angekündigt und realisiert. So und wer sich nun ein wenig mit dem Festungssystem beschäftigt hat der wird schnell merken, dass es extrem komplex ist und da muss ich den Kopf schütteln wenn sich nun immernoch Leute beschweren, dass es Verzögerungen gibt.
> 
> Sorry, aber solche Änderungen gehen nicht mal einfach so leicht von der Hand. Diese Änderung betrifft alle RvR Gebiete des Spiels. Es müssen zig Festungen designed werden usw. Klar kennen sich die Entwickler mit Festungen usw schon aus da es das ganze in DAoC schon gibt, aber die machen sicher kein Copy&Paste und das ganze steht in 2min da. Das so eine grundlegende Änderung im Spiel enorm viel Zeit frisst muss jedem klar sein und dennoch ist diese Änderung sehr wichtig.
> ...



endlich ware worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke die meisten checken das mit den keeps nicht weil sie den poadcast nicht auf deutsch finden xD

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das beim War release die server voll werden. was die hauptsache ist am anfang. danach weiter sehen wie sich das entwickelt. wenn mythic alles richtig macht wird war wohl auf platz 2 der mmos kommen was danach kommt weiß noch keiner.


----------



## Sagardo (27. Januar 2008)

> Etwas blöd finde ich nur, dass Festungen zwar von allen angegriffen aber nur von Gilden erobert werden können. Finde beides sollte möglich sein.
> Ich finde leider den Link nicht mehr, aber im Dezember Podcast wurde dies glaube ich erwähnt.



Das heisst ja nur, dass du eine Burg für deine Fraktion erobern kannst aber nicht für dich alleine beanspruchen kannst.
Solltest du als Gildenloser dabei sein kannst du das Keep natürlich gewinnen für deine Fraktion , aber man kann zusätzlich als Gilde so ein Keep beanspruchen , das machen dann meisst die PVP aktivsten Gilden (zuindest war das in DAOC so).
Wahrscheinlich wird es auch wieder eine System geben, wo eine Gilden Gildenpunkte bezahlen muss, wenn sie ein Keep beanspruchen.

in DAOC war es so, dass eine Gilde eine Burg (keep) beanspruchen konnte, die durch ihre Fraktion erobert wurde.Es wurde dann immer Gildenchat angezeigt, wenn ihre Burg angegriffen wird mit einer ungefähren Spieleranzahl der gegner, damit die Gilde schnelle ihre Allianz (Zusammenschluss von Gilden , die ihren eigenen Chat hatten) benachrichtigen konnte und mit ihnen zusammen ihre Burg verteidigen zu gehen.Die Gilde konnte die Burg auch upgraden von Stufe 1-10. Je höher die Stufe des Keeps war, desto mehr trefferpunkte hatten die Mauern und Tore , es gab mehr und auch im Level höhere Wachen und die Burg veränderte ihr Aussehen.Es kam z.b. ein größerer Burgfried und höhere Mauern mit einer 2. Stufe und einem Übergang zum Burgfried, mehr Plätze für belagerungswaffen und und und. Das alles konnten aber immer nur Gilden machen und keine Einzelpersonen und ich denke so wird auch die Aussage für WAR gemeint sein.


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2008)

Es würde sowieso keinen Sinn machen als Solospieler eine Festung zu "beanspruchen". Das Einnehmen der Festungen erfordert definitiv eine Gruppe. Also stellt euch das bitte nicht so vor, dass man da reingeht und 5min an einer Fahne stehen bleibt bis sie einem gehört (à la WoW) ... das ist definitiv nicht so. Es wird Wachen geben, einen Burgfürsten (Boss??) und all das muss man ersteinmal bewältigen bevor die Festung den Besitzer wechselt. Sprich der Solospieler selbst kann hier garnichts machen. Er wird immer eine größere Gruppe hierfür benötigen. Naja und da er als Solospieler allein die Burg nicht halten könnte macht es somit doch auch wirklich wenig Sinn Solospielern diese Option zu ermöglichen.


----------



## D4rk-x (27. Januar 2008)

Na ja ich finde es erstaunlich wie schnell über FLOPPS geredet wird ^^ Nicht nur jetzt in Bezug auf WAR, wo ja nun gar nicht drüber spekuliert werden kann.... sondern auch bei anderen bereits erhältlichen spielen ^^ Ich habe mir nur die 1. Seite durch gelesen und auf der Seite hier ein paar Posts. Zur ganzen WoW vs. WAR vs. AoC vs. andere MMO's Diskussion, schließe ich mich der Meinung von Pente an. 

Zum erfolg von WAR: selbst wenn das Spiel "nur" 50 000 -100 000 Spieler Monatlich spielen ist das Spiel ein erfolg.  Das was Blizzard mit WoW geschafft hat ist eine Form der Utopie. Kein Spiele-Producer rechnet damit dass sein Spiel solche Zahlen erreichen wird. 

Never ever!

Ich freu mich auf WAR und alle eingefleischten Warhammer Fans genauso! Ich sehe absolut nicht den Hauch einer Spur die darauf deutet das die PR Kampagne nach hinten losgehen könnte. Viel mehr denk ich das selbst "ältere" Warhammer-Spieler und Fans das Spiel mal austesten werden und ein Probelauf in der Welt wagen mit der sie sich schon keine Ahnugn wie lange beschäftigen. Das Publikum und die Zielgruppe ist doch schon ne ganz andere als wie die von WoW. 
WoW zielt ja schon fast auf Familien gerechte Unterhaltung. WAR auf eine für Erwachsene anspruchsvolle Fantasie Welt.

WAR wird ein tolles Spiel werden ohne zweifel. Für die einen wird es passen für die anderen nicht :-) Sollte das Spiel meine gehobenen Anforderungen an ein MMO erfüllen, weiß ich jetzt schon das ich ein Teil dieser Welt werden werde :-) Und das sogar auf länger... es sei denn es schafft endlich mal jemand ein besseres Star Wars MMO heran. SWG ist ein schönes MMO ohne Frage... aber da gibt es genug was mich stört und kaputt gepacht wurde etc... naja mal schauen was Bioware so macht *g*


----------



## Duskfall334 (27. Januar 2008)

Kommt mir auch so vor!
WAR ist schon vor beginn out.... leider!
Vor 1 monat war ich noch jeden tag im Buffed forum.
Nun nur noch ganz selten


----------



## Pente (27. Januar 2008)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch so vor!
> WAR ist schon vor beginn out.... leider!
> Vor 1 monat war ich noch jeden tag im Buffed forum.
> Nun nur noch ganz selten



Zusammenhang? Sinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie erschließt sich mir hier keine wirkliche Logik. WAR ist also schon vor Release out nur weil du nun nicht mehr so oft im Buffed Forum bist? Die über 5.000 anderen Buffed User haben dich mit Sicherheit alle sehr vermisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. Januar 2008)

WoW war das Beste Game das ich je gespielt hab. 
(Hab bei release angefangen)
Naja das war es zumindest bis zum ersten mal MC clear hatte.
Dannach nahm dieses ganze schon genannte "kiddi" gespamme & die Leute wurden unfreundlich, itemgeil, selbstverliebt & dachten sie hätten den durchblick. Seit dem is WoW nur runter gegangen.
Es ging zB. weiter mit Epix für alle! (siehe rang14 4 low)
Dann kam noch BC & alle erfarmten Pve epix verloren den Wert & die größten Arschlöcher & Naps konnten sich vorher guten Gilden anschließen.
(sorry für den ausdruck aber verdammt was war da los?)
& Jetzt gehts schon wieder los, Wotlk. Mitlerweile 10millionen Spieler.
Das is schon Übertrieben, ich werde WoW noch weiterspielen auch Wotlk & mir die ganze Sache weiterhin anschauen. Wenn es nicht abnimmt oder sich ietwas verändert dann hoffe ich das WAR richtig gut wird ansonsten gehe ich zu Hrdo oder so.

Naja man wirds sehen. Mfg Malarki


----------



## -Hannibal- (27. Januar 2008)

würd ich dir teilweise zustimmen    die mc zeiten waren richtig toll  
aber die items machen manche halt echt arrogant
zu dem rang 14 sachen    des fand ich nich schlecht     was sollen leute machen die viel arbeiten müssen und einfach mit der ehre nich hinterherkommen...


----------



## midknight (28. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Es würde sowieso keinen Sinn machen als Solospieler eine Festung zu "beanspruchen". Das Einnehmen der Festungen erfordert definitiv eine Gruppe. Also stellt euch das bitte nicht so vor, dass man da reingeht und 5min an einer Fahne stehen bleibt bis sie einem gehört (à la WoW) ... das ist definitiv nicht so. Es wird Wachen geben, einen Burgfürsten (Boss??) und all das muss man ersteinmal bewältigen bevor die Festung den Besitzer wechselt. Sprich der Solospieler selbst kann hier garnichts machen. Er wird immer eine größere Gruppe hierfür benötigen. Naja und da er als Solospieler allein die Burg nicht halten könnte macht es somit doch auch wirklich wenig Sinn Solospielern diese Option zu ermöglichen.



Oha, da habt ihr mich aber ganz falsch verstanden. Natürlich wäre es reiner Schwachsinn, wenn ein einzelner Spieler eine Festung einnehmen und für sich beanspruchen könnte. Ich hatte da eher an die Situation gedacht, dass ein bunt zusammengewürfelter Schlachtzug vieler Spieler unterschiedlicher Gilden ein Keep erobern kann. So das die Situation vermieden wird, dass nur Gildengruppen/Gildenschlachtzüge einzig in den Genuß des Erobern kommen.


----------



## Pente (28. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Oha, da habt ihr mich aber ganz falsch verstanden. Natürlich wäre es reiner Schwachsinn, wenn ein einzelner Spieler eine Festung einnehmen und für sich beanspruchen könnte. Ich hatte da eher an die Situation gedacht, dass ein bunt zusammengewürfelter Schlachtzug vieler Spieler unterschiedlicher Gilden ein Keep erobern kann. So das die Situation vermieden wird, dass nur Gildengruppen/Gildenschlachtzüge einzig in den Genuß des Erobern kommen.



Achso, naja bunt gemischte Haufen können eine Festung genauso erobern wie eine interne Gildengruppe. Es kann halt nur eine Gilde dort ihr Banner aufhängen


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2008)

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Krieg und in der Liebe^^

Derjenige der zuerst in der Burg ist und sein Banenr aufstellt, heimst eben den ganzen Ruf ein ist normal. Im RL und auch im Warhammer Universum (bzw 40k) schon oft genug vorgekommen. (Felix und Gotrek, Gaunts Geister sind Helden aus Büchern, denen der Erfolg jedes mal so streitig gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also werft euch ins Zeug tapfere Recken... denn es gibt nur einmal Ruhm und Ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (28. Januar 2008)

@Malarki
Genauso fühle ich mich auch, ich habe nach BC die Notbremse gezogen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke schon das Gilden einen Vorteil haben werden. Stammgruppe (Gilde etc.) > Randoms, so wird es wohl immer bleiben. Interessant wird es wahrscheinlich bei Stammgruppe vs. Stammgruppe - so kann der (Wett)Kampf auch in den eigenen Reihen weitergehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuralian (29. Januar 2008)

> Naja das war es zumindest bis zum ersten mal MC clear hatte.
> Dannach nahm dieses ganze schon genannte "kiddi" gespamme & die Leute wurden unfreundlich, itemgeil, selbstverliebt & dachten sie hätten den durchblick. Seit dem is WoW nur runter gegangen.


sry Malarki
aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,geht das mit wow seit du das erstemal(bzw deine raidgruppe)mc clear hattest, bergab.dann kam bc.ok bc ist nun seit über einem jahr draussen,und du spielst immer noch wow?
kaufst dir jetzt auch die nächste erweiterung?warum jammerst du dann hier rum?
dazu muss ich sagen, daß ich ab release wow gezockt habe,und im oktober aufgehört habe.
Also wenn mich ein spiel so anpisst, dann höre ich damit auf.du gibst aber jeden monat 13 euro dafür aus und kaufst dir dann noch die nächste erweiterung? wenn sie dann mal rauskommt?
das finde ich gelinde gesagt mal sehr niedlich.


----------



## Pente (29. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Genauso fühle ich mich auch, ich habe nach BC die Notbremse gezogen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sieht's halt aus. Nachdem Magtheridon down war direkt 1 Tag drauf mit WoW aufgehört. War ein schöner Zeitpunkt für mich weil ich sozusagen als Raidleader mit meinem Raid all das was ich begonnen hatte wirklich zuende gebracht hab. War gut dann aufzuhören bevor ich noch SSC beginne und praktisch so mittendrin gehe. Hab also seit Anfang Juli 2007 kein einziges Mal mehr gespielt und es bis heute auch keinen Moment bereuht. Wozu auch? Gibt 1000 andere Dinge die man machen kann da brauch ich nicht monatlich Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben das mich nur noch annervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

mir macht WoW immer noch viel Spass... das ändert nichts daran das ich mich derbe auf WAR freue

aber an die whiner unter euch die sagen: WoW ist ja soo scheiße!
--> Hört auf. Das nervt nämlich.

Jedem seine Meinung aber son Hick-hack ist doch echt zu dumm -.-


----------



## Feinkost (29. Januar 2008)

wenn man kein pve mag dann is wow einfach mies das ist keine meinung sondern fakt!
ist normal wenn leute sich im warhammer forum schlecht über wow äußern dagegen wirst du nichts machen können


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

darum gehts auch nicht, nur über die Leute die sagen: WoW ist derbst scheiße, ich hasse es.

aber es selber noch spielen und sich darüber dann aufregen is doch BS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich sehe das ganz anders als einige choleriker hier.alle reden davon das WAR die leute weglaufen und das "mächtige" blizzard mit seinem nächsten addon und alle vernichten wird oO.
ich glaube die meisten haben von WAR und der extrem STARKEN und WELTWEITEN
community keine ahnung.irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die meisten nichtmal wissen woher warhammer kommt und was der GW ist.und nein ich meine nicht guild wars.GW gab es zuerst und gibt es länger als der großteil der WoWler alt ist.sammler und spieler der games workshop tebletops warten schon sooooo ewig lange darauf dass ein spiel rauskommt was ansatzweise das wiedergibt was diese welt zu bieten hat!und eins könnt ihr mir glauben wer schon soooooo verdammt lange wartet der springt bestimmt nicht ab nur weil es zu wenig infos gibt oder weil das erscheinungsdatum nicht bekannt ist bzw. sich verschiebt.

ich habe selber jahre lang WoW gespielt und es ist wirklich ein tolles spiel aber ich muss leider sagen "Ihr WoWler unterschätzt WAR"!!!!! ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, nicht nur WAR ist coming 2008, sondern auch der kampf um die monopolstellung von blizz.

außerdem was regt ihr euch alle so immer über WAR auf habt ihr angst dass keiner dann mehr WoW spielt?ich meine klar alle 5-6 tage die woche zu raiden alleine geht schlecht aber im endeffekt sind alle die, die jetzt schreien nachher selber WAR spieler und dann heisst es von euch wieder "ohhh diese WoW Kiddies"

Im diesen Sinne "LASST DEN KAMPF BEGINNEN"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (29. Januar 2008)

Sah zwar früher alles bissl anders aus aber Warhammer gibts seid ca. 25 Jahren, also schon bevor überhaupt WC1 rauskam. Dementsprechend sieht auch die Community aus...Klar gibts auch Leute die im Altersbereich von 16 sind oder jünger, aber eben auch viele ältere. Diese stört es glaube ich nicht wenn nicht jeden Tag ein MegaInfo200SeitenBlatt rauskommt. Die freuen sich einfach das ihr Hobby als Spiel entwickelt wird. Was wollen die den mit Backround Infos über die Klassen? Ich glaub ein Imperiumsspieler weiß was ein Sigmarpriester ist.
Zumal die War Story eine ältere Story ist, die es mal als Tabletop Kampange gab, was ja nichts schlechtes sein muss. Zumal Infos über Warhammer nicht wirklich schwer zu beschaffen sind. Gibt genug Seiten von Games Workshop.
Ich denke viele vergessen immernoch das War in der Entwicklung drinne ist und sich jeden Tag Dinge am Gameplay ändern können. Also warum Infos verfrüht rausgeben und riskieren dadurch zu riskieren potenziele Spieler zu vergraulen.
So geben sie lieber Infos die fest stehen oder geben bekannt dass es Event xyz geben wird und regen so eine Diskussion über das Spiel an und betreiben also so auch Werbung für das Spiel und lassen raum für Spekulationen.


----------



## Thug (29. Januar 2008)

L oL  jetzt wollen auch noch einige ein auf  Game Publisher machen oder wie?
Kleiner Tipp:  Abi machen, studieren gehen,  und dann bei einer der großen Game-Schmieden bewerben.
Willst den echt erklären wie die Ihr Produkt zu vermarkten haben oder was?  Du hast doch nicht die leiseste Ahnung wie das abläuft, also bitte erst denken dann schreiben! Bist nicht der einzige der auf das Game wartet, da sind noch Millionen andere Leute, das Spiel  verkauft sich eh von allein,  da brauch nicht jeden Tag nen neuer Beitrag bei buffed.de stehen! Ganz einfach gesagt: "Kümmer Dich um Deinen eigenen Kram Du Amateur!"  (stellvertretend für EA Mythic)



so far

Thug


----------



## Kuralian (30. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte nicht wow flamen,sondern malarki fragen warum er noch spielt wenn er das so scheisse findet.
aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> ich habe selber jahre lang WoW gespielt und es ist wirklich ein tolles spiel aber ich muss leider sagen "Ihr WoWler unterschätzt WAR"!!!!! ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, nicht nur WAR ist coming 2008, sondern auch der kampf um die monopolstellung von blizz.



Auch wenn Wow viele Abos hat, ich denke von monopol kann man nicht reden. Es gibt viele gute MMO's die auch Gewinn abwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass Warhamemr Wow von den Abonenntenzahlen überholen wird ist extrem unrealistisch, aber das muss es auch gar nicht bzw. eine etwas geringere Spielerzahl hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## Gulba (30. Januar 2008)

Ich Denke das die entwickler von WAR nicht so viele informationen rausgeben weil  WOLK auch noch in der entwicklung ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (30. Januar 2008)

Gulba schrieb:


> Ich Denke das die entwickler von WAR nicht so viele informationen rausgeben weil  WOLK auch noch in der entwicklung ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Feinkost (30. Januar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> was hat das damit zu tun?


blizz könnte sich einiges abschauen für ihr neues "über pvp gebiet"


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2008)

genau, seh ich auch so. Blizz hat sich schon selbst ins Bein geschossen als sie changeable Hairstyles vorgeschlagen haben, denn nun bringt das HDRO auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das PvP Gebiet mit Kriegsmaschinen und zerstörbaren Gebäuden ist auch nur die Antwort auf WAR/DAoC.
Wenn jetzt noch was ultimativ neues von Mythik kommt, dass richtig revolutionär wär, dann würde es sicherlich in WotLK erscheinen.

PS: In WoW soll es ja auch bald mehr Titel geben, gemacht á la HdRO und WAR eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bald 3-4 Spiele, die genau gleich sind, sich nru in der Story und Grafik unterscheiden xD


----------



## Thug (30. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bald 3-4 Spiele, die genau gleich sind, sich nru in der Story und Grafik unterscheiden xD




Astrein, der Junge spricht mir aus der Seele!  *schmunzel*  
Mich schockt echt garnix mehr bei den ganzen geldgeilen Publishern ^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (30. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> genau, seh ich auch so. Blizz hat sich schon selbst ins Bein geschossen als sie changeable Hairstyles vorgeschlagen haben, denn nun bringt das HDRO auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für eine Weltneuheit? "Changeable Hairstyles" gibt es wohl schon seit Ewigkeiten, nur halt nicht in den "Top  Games".


----------



## Efgrib (30. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> genau, seh ich auch so. Blizz hat sich schon selbst ins Bein geschossen als sie changeable Hairstyles vorgeschlagen haben, denn nun bringt das HDRO auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



veränderbare frisuren wurden bei hdro schon kurz nach release in einem dev-chat für ein kommendes update angekündigt, auch hier hat blizz wiedermal nur kopiert und nachgezogen...


----------



## Sterntaler (31. Januar 2008)

Die Möglichkeit, seine Frisur zu ändern, gibt es in Dark Age seit der Catacombs-Erweiterung, das war 2004.


----------



## Eredon (31. Januar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, seine Frisur zu ändern, gibt es in Dark Age seit der Catacombs-Erweiterung, das war 2004.



Tja, Ultima Online hat die Möglichkeit seine Frisur zu ändern schon 1997 mitgebracht. Natürlich wurde diese Funktion bereits im Grundspiel integriert.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2008)

Gut dann hat Blizz geklaut, aber dennoch wird es erst dadurch zu einem Feature das viele nehmen und kennen. Ist ja auch wayne, es ging ja nur darum das eben nicht zu viel verraten werden sollte, DENN Spy is everwhere!


----------



## Slinia (31. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Gut dann hat Blizz geklaut, aber dennoch wird es erst dadurch zu einem Feature das viele nehmen und kennen. Ist ja auch wayne, es ging ja nur darum das eben nicht zu viel verraten werden sollte, DENN Spy is everwhere!



Nein nein nein. Geklaut wird nicht und sonst gibts einen Prozess. Es sind alles Umsetzungen von Wünschen der Spieler. Friseure, zerstörbare Häuser, juwelenschleifer, Housing.... nicht geklaut sondern wünsche der Kunden die Blizzard miteinbindet. Oder halt eben die Macher von HDRO oder WAR. Aber es ist nun mal einfach nicht geklaut.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2008)

ja sondern nur neu erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ehrlich, würde keiner etwas von zerstörbaren Häusern sagen, von Housing und veränderbaren Frisuren würde Blizz das eh totschweigen oder nur als 'Karte in der Hinterhand' behalten. Jetzt versuchen sie doch nur grad nachzuziehen.
meine Meinung

Nicht das das andere nciht auch machen. (StarCraft 2 hat auch etwas bei Dawn of War abgekupfert was ein paar neue Einheiten und Fähigkeiten angeht, es wird dadurch besser und geiler und cih finde sowas ja nciht schlimm, is normal, aber dennoch sind die Wurzeln zu erkennen)

Musik und Mode wird doch auch immer wieder neu erfunden xD


----------



## Malarki@buffed (31. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid auch iwie daneben oder, lawl.
Blizz hat doch nicht "changeble Hairstysles" kopiert.
Das wäre so als würde ich sagen ihr kopiert alle Wörter ausm Duden?!
Es lag doch auf der Hand das die das einführen, diese "Idee" brauch man nicht kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Januar 2008)

wo war das klar? würde das keiner kennen, würde es blizz auch nicht implementiere. Ist ja an sich so nutzlos wie Gildenhäuser.


----------



## Masarius (31. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wo war das klar? würde das keiner kennen, würde es blizz auch nicht implementiere. Ist ja an sich so nutzlos wie Gildenhäuser.



Jup

Wer aufm Online Markt nicht mitzieht bleibt auf der Strecke. Warum ein altes Spiel spielen wenns woanders ähnliches mit kleinen aber feinen Features gibt?


----------



## Tja (31. Januar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> Jup
> 
> Wer aufm Online Markt nicht mitzieht bleibt auf der Strecke. Warum ein altes Spiel spielen wenns woanders ähnliches mit kleinen aber feinen Features gibt?



Genau hier machst Du einen Denkfehler. Man muß nicht auf Teufel komm raus mitziehen, heutzutage hätte man mehr Chancen indem man einfach anders ist. Wowhammer wird nicht umsonst als PvP Variante von WoW bezeichnet...Schau Dir mal die ganzen Interfaces an, 90 % aller Hersteller (AoC ist da die löbliche Ausnahme), bauen diese Wow-Standard-Müll an? Wieso? Würde man sich näher damit befassen, hätte man gesehen, dass kaum jemand dieses ekliges und unpraktische Standard-Ding verwendet....Vanguard war lange Zeit anders, wurde mit der Open Beta allerdings verschrottet und in Richtung WoW abgezielt - Ergebnis ist bekannt.

Warum hält sich Ultima Online (fuck EA, für das abziehen der Origin Leute!!) heute noch? Warum gibt es für Everquest 1 immer noch neue Erweiterungen? Ganz einfach, weil diese Spiele einzigartig waren, heute ähnelt sich die MMO's leider viel zu sehr. 

Und wer meint, WoW oder War würden da irgendwas neues einführen, irrt sich...Gut Blizzard hat dieses *lua Ding gebracht, tolle Sache...aber sicher nicht weltbewegend..

Firsuren, Rüstungsfärben und anderen Schnickschnack gab es schon zu UO Zeiten!


----------



## Pente (31. Januar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, seine Frisur zu ändern, gibt es in Dark Age seit der Catacombs-Erweiterung, das war 2004.



... na wo er Recht hat ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema "das war klar, dass Blizzard änderbare Frisuren einführt": ... sorry aber "neue Frisuren" und "neue Tänze" sind wohl das lachhafteste an der gesamten WotLK Ankündigung. Das sind Änderungen die die Welt nicht braucht. 

Freu mich schon auf das WotLK Release wenn die ersten Kinder sich in der neuen Hauptstadt in Detlef D!'s Tanzschule für schwule Orks und Metrosexuelle Nachtelfen einfinden. In der US Version heißt der Tanzlehrer dann mit Sicherheit nicht D! sondern eher Michael Jackson und ist gern im Kreis kleiner Ork-Jungs anzutreffen.

Sorry, aber die Änderungen sind nicht mehr als ein kleines Gimmick.

PS: Kai schön, dass du dich auch mal wieder zu Wort meldest und nicht nur als stummer Gast durch die Themen  schleichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (31. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf das WotLK Release wenn die ersten Kinder sich in der neuen Hauptstadt in Detlef D!'s Tanzschule für schwule Orks und Metrosexuelle Nachtelfen einfinden. In der US Version heißt der Tanzlehrer dann mit Sicherheit nicht D! sondern eher Michael Jackson und ist gern im Kreis kleiner Ork-Jungs anzutreffen.


haha xD


----------



## Vinzenth (1. Februar 2008)

Will einfach mal was sagen ^^

So viel Geheule und Gelabber habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

Lasst die Entwickler doch erst mal ihre Arbeit tun.

In Dark Age of Camelot war PVE nur Mittel zum Zweck. PvP war immer wieder eine Freude. Da gab es nicht solch Instanzen-PvP wie in WoW. Zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten konnte man da nicht mal allein durch das große teils viel zu große PvP-Gebiet laufen. Aber es war immer wieder lustig, wenn man sich im Zerg oder in Kleingruppen traf und dem Gegner das Fürchten lehren konnte.

Nachteil in meinen Augen an DAoC ist und war, dass es einfach zu viel Geheule um bestimmte Klassen gab, worauf sich die Entwickler eingelassen haben. Dadurch wurden Veränderungen ins Spiel integriert, die immer wieder eine Haupt-Klasse im PvP hervorbrachte. Die sogenannten Love-Patches waren es, die für mich die Schließung der Accounts nach sich zog.

Zur Zeit bin ich WoW-Anhänger und spiele es gern, jedoch wird WoW noch viel dran arbeiten müssen, um PvP-Spieler bei Laune zu halten. Mit dem neuen Addon sollen ja auch die PvP-Gebiete eine Änderung erfahren... Ich lasse mich mal überraschen. Das PVE ist durch die zahlreichen Instanzen wohl mehr der Grund für die 10 Mio. WoW-Spieler.

Zum Vergleich WoW und W.A.R. sei gesagt, dass beide zwei völlig andere Vorgeschichten aufweisen und diese sicherlich auch zur Genüge umsetzen. Und selbst wenn W.A.R.  oder WotLK erscheinen, werden beide Spiele unabhängig voneinander ihren Erfolg feiern. Und dafür brauche ich keine PR sondern einfach nur einen Erscheinungstermin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da es bei beiden Spielen diese nicht gibt, wird auch beiden Spielen die gleiche Chance gewährt. Also hoffen wir, dass die Entwickler sich genug Zeit nehmen und ihre "perfekten" Werke auf den Markt hauen, so dass wir bei Erscheinungstermin mit viel Spielspaß an die Sache rangehen ohne gleich einen Server-Crash oder Ähnliches zu erleben. Denn mir bringt es nix, wenn ich ein Spiel erst "gesund patchen" muss.

In diesem Sinne HF and GL bei was auch immer ihr tut. Und beurteilt ein Spiel nicht an dem Support-Team !!
GOA hat viele Fehler gemacht. Die macht Blizzard auch nur auf eine andere Art.


----------



## Leoncore (1. Februar 2008)

Boah ne, wenn das schon wieder hier in WoW vs. WAR ausartet, dann hoffe ich das hier ein Mod mal zumacht. Die ganze sch**** steht mir bis zum Hals, wie im Kindergarten aber echt. In jedem Thread immer das selbe....

Das Game ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist und ich denke das dauert noch bis Sep. oder Okt. Es fehlen noch zu viele Zonen. Die Entwickler sollten sich aber ruhig die Zeit nehmen, damit das Spiel nicht unfertig auf den Markt kommt, wie andere Games die von EA rausgebracht werden.


----------



## Waldgeíst (2. Februar 2008)

Erst mal kommt Conan dann ist Essig mit WAR.
KOPF AB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (2. Februar 2008)

Waldgeíst schrieb:


> Erst mal kommt Conan dann ist Essig mit WAR.
> KOPF AB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was gibts denn in AoC für pvp? mir sind nur kneipenschlägereien und das mit den gildenburgen bekannt
bin da nicht so informiert aber soviel ich mitbekommen hab geht doch AoC auch mehr auf raidinstanzen,
also die richtigen pvpler sind mit WAR besser drann denk ich


----------



## D4rkyy (2. Februar 2008)

oh ich freue mich auch das AOC kommt dann gehen die ganzen kiddys dahin weil es ab 18 ist 
das ist sicher viel interessanter als ein spiel wie warhammer das sie spielen dürfen 

ich freue mich schon wenn die aoc fsk18 preiser merken das man da nichts gegen machen kann das kiddys mitspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich finde das gar nicht schlimm , immerhin kann man sich ja von ihnen differenzieren


----------



## Equilibrium (2. Februar 2008)

Grüße Zusammen

wenn ich hier auch mal fix mein Statement abgeben dürfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich für meinen Teil werde mir Warhammer Online definitiv zulegen, sei es nun im 2ten oder im 4ten Quartal 2008, dafür freue ich mich einfach schon viel zu doll auf das Game!

Allerdings möchte ich mich um sieben Ecken auch mit einigen meiner Vorrednern gleich stellen. Ich kenn die offizielle deutsche WAR-Page mittlerweile auch schon fast auswendig, habe mir die Klassen ect. schon zigtausend mal durchgelesen usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freuen würde ich mich allerdings schon langsam wieder über neuere News, sprich Berufe, alle Klassen ect. 
Ich denke die Meisten von euch wissen worauf ich hinaus will.

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich sonst von WAR abspringen würde, aber ich bin auch ein Mensch der gern bei "der Stange gehalten" werden möchte. 

Bis die Tage und nen schönes verschneites Wochenende, bei uns hats nämlich heute Nacht wieder angefangen -.-

Grüße Equi


----------



## maddrax (2. Februar 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Will einfach mal was sagen ^^
> 
> So viel Geheule und Gelabber habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> Lasst die Entwickler doch erst mal ihre Arbeit tun.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Mein Gott wie seid ihr denn alle drauf? Muß das sein, dass das so ausartet? 
Leider wissen viele auch nicht WAS sie eigentlich schreiben. Da wird geschimpft, dass andere vergleiche ziehen und selber ziehen sie vergleiche, das ist mir jetzt bestimmt schon 10mal hier aufgefallen.
Und zu dem anderen Blödsinn den einige schreiben, sag ich lieber nix.


Hier wird nur whinen betrieben um des whinen willens und nicht um sich ernsthaft über ein Thema zu unterhalten.

(das whinen könnt ihr auch durch flaming ersetzen)

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema hier:
Ich würde mich auch über ein paar neue Infos freuen, was bestimmt auch meine Vorfreute zu diesem Spiel steigern würde.


----------



## D4rk-x (2. Februar 2008)

Das ganze artet mal in eine Komplett andere Richtung aus... Sollte das Thema nicht sein ob es genug PR um WAR gibt`? Naja...

Zur WOTLK kacke: Also mal ehrlich neue Frisuren und Tänze so wie ein "Neues Gebiet" zum erkunden und noch mal 10 Levels sind für 40€ ( der Vorverkaufspreis) einfach zu WENIG! Blizzard macht damit echt den Molli. Sorry für ein AddOn zu wenig! Wenn ich mit jedem Content update neue Instanzen "umsonst" kriege warum soll ich mir dann ein AddOn kaufen in dem es nur 10 Lausige Levels eine neue Heldenklasse und paar Makeupänderungen gibt? Mal sachlich? Zu wenig für die Kohle! Ich spiele gern WoW aber ich habe gesagt wenn die mit WotlK net irgend einen neuen und firschen Wind in das SPiel bringen bin ich weg. Da kenne ich besseres mit meiern Zeit und meiner Kohle anzustellen ;-) Nicht falsch verstehen ich mag WoW ich spiele es auch gerne ausser das der Endcontent zum Gähnen ist weil sich alels wiederholt aber hey man kann spaß haben. Wenn ich mir aber die"Features" des Addons WotlK durchlese steht da nichts drinn welches 40 € und ein Tittel eines AddOns rechtfertigt! Meien Meinung müßt Ihr net teilen und mir ist schon klar das irgend wer wieder dagegen Argumentiert aber mir Wayne.

Noch mal zur PR:

Mir reicht derzeit der Newsletter von WAR. Hauptsache ich sehe ab und an mal das das Spiel weiter entwickelt wird. Ich brauch net jeden Tag irgend ne News die mir erzählt das sich dieses und jenes geändert hat... Hab für sowas auch eh net die Zeit! WAR wird seien Kunden haben. Und die werden net aus dem Mainstream bestehen sondern aus Leuten die sich freuen das sie endlich Ihr Universum in dem Sie so viel Zeit verbracht haben mal Virtuell begehen können ;-) Ich wäre zwar lieber im 40k Universum aber ich kann auch mit dem normalen Warhamemr leben und finde das net minder toll :-D


----------



## deccpqcc (2. Februar 2008)

ich war damals bei daoc von anfang an dabei.
aufgrund meiner ganz persönlichen erfahrungen mit mythic und goa bin ich äußerst skeptisch was neue projekte dieser beiden firmen angeht.

natürlich sollte man jedem zugestehen das er dazu lernt und neues dann besser macht.
aber es langt einfach mal www.war-europe.com aufzurufen. das altebekannte - um nicht zu sagen verhaßte- flash begrüßt einen und es stellt sich sofort eine mischung aus dejavu und gruseln ein ...


----------



## Ferox21 (2. Februar 2008)

Hmm könnstest du das ganze präzisieren...

Wenn du bei DaoC von Anfang an dabei wars, muss das Spiel dich ja schon gefesselt haben. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn es dir nicht gefallen hat, dann sage doch bitte was und was du für negative Folgen für Warhammer online draus entstehen siehst...

(aber ich bin generell bei Postern mit nur einem Beitrag und einem Namen aus dem Generator skeptisch)


----------



## Decker (2. Februar 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Das ganze artet mal in eine Komplett andere Richtung aus... Sollte das Thema nicht sein ob es genug PR um WAR gibt`? Naja...
> 
> Zur WOTLK kacke: Also mal ehrlich neue Frisuren und Tänze so wie ein "Neues Gebiet" zum erkunden und noch mal 10 Levels sind für 40€ ( der Vorverkaufspreis) einfach zu WENIG! Blizzard macht damit echt den Molli. Sorry für ein AddOn zu wenig! Wenn ich mit jedem Content update neue Instanzen "umsonst" kriege warum soll ich mir dann ein AddOn kaufen in dem es nur 10 Lausige Levels eine neue Heldenklasse und paar Makeupänderungen gibt? Mal sachlich? Zu wenig für die Kohle! Ich spiele gern WoW aber ich habe gesagt wenn die mit WotlK net irgend einen neuen und firschen Wind in das SPiel bringen bin ich weg. Da kenne ich besseres mit meiern Zeit und meiner Kohle anzustellen ;-) Nicht falsch verstehen ich mag WoW ich spiele es auch gerne ausser das der Endcontent zum Gähnen ist weil sich alels wiederholt aber hey man kann spaß haben. Wenn ich mir aber die"Features" des Addons WotlK durchlese steht da nichts drinn welches 40 € und ein Tittel eines AddOns rechtfertigt! Meien Meinung müßt Ihr net teilen und mir ist schon klar das irgend wer wieder dagegen Argumentiert aber mir Wayne.



/signed

WotLK bietet einfach nicht wirklich neues, die eine "Heldenklasse" beutet für mich nur, dass ich meinen Char aufgeben müsste. Die neuen Instanzen werden auch nix neues bieten. 5er Instanzen sind eh langweilig und im  Raid hat man alles schonmal gesehen. Die BC Raids haben mich schon nicht vom Hocker gerissen... 
Und PvP? Ja toll ein Open PvP Gebiet, bestimmt mit sehr miesen Belohnungen + Unausgeglichenheit Horde - Allianz auf den meisten Servern, dazu ein neues 15er BG... Es wird sich wieder alles nur um die reudige Arena drehen. Weitere 10 Lvl aufsteigen bedeutet für mich nur, dass alles auf 70 umsonst war und darauf habe ich auch keine Lust mehr. 

Okay mein Account ist eh schon abgelaufen, was heul ich überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/offtopic


----------



## steini78xx (2. Februar 2008)

hmm wie antworte ich auf dieses ewige pr sonst droht das aus thema ^^ da ich damals selbst ein überzeugter WoW spieler war....

hmm wow ist durch verschiedene teile (mir persönlich) langweilig geworden... aber ich würde mal hier einen typischen wow spieler kiddie / flammer ( WAR ist scheiße) mal zeigen ^^

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=164...h&plindex=0

mfg

steini


----------



## colamix (4. Februar 2008)

steini78xx schrieb:


> hmm wie antworte ich auf dieses ewige pr sonst droht das aus thema ^^ da ich damals selbst ein überzeugter WoW spieler war....
> 
> hmm wow ist durch verschiedene teile (mir persönlich) langweilig geworden... aber ich würde mal hier einen typischen wow spieler kiddie / flammer ( WAR ist scheiße) mal zeigen ^^
> 
> ...



Ut ist nicht wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wird das top PvP mmo sein.
WoW das top Pve mmo. 

War wird vllt anfangs auf platz 2 der mmos sein aber hat 100 pro das potenzial auf platz 1


----------



## Tja (4. Februar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> Ut ist nicht wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du rechnest also mit schlappen 10 Mio. zu Beginn? -->Platz 2 (WoW)
Und SPÄTER mit über 18 Mio? --->Platz 1 (Lineage 2)

Hierbei vergisst Du aber, dass sowohl Aion als auch AoC demnächst kommen werden und diese im Vergleich zu Wowhammer eine Prachtgrafik bieten, welche ihres Gleichen sucht. War wird mit Sicherheit durch nervige PR glänzen, da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen...Man kennt ja die EA Strategien...wünsche euch nur, dass Mythic sich von EA nicht reinreden lässt und dem Drecksunternehmen die kalte Schulter zeigt...

Aus meiner Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man MMORPG's erst 2 - 3 Monate nach Erscheinung einschätzen kann. War wird sicher seine KundenInnen finden, ABER jetzt schon von 18 bzw. 10 Mio. Subs zu schwärmen, ist verfrüht und sicher NICHT machbar.


----------



## colamix (4. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Du rechnest also mit schlappen 10 Mio. zu Beginn? -->Platz 2 (WoW)
> Und SPÄTER mit über 18 Mio? --->Platz 1 (Lineage 2)
> 
> Hierbei vergisst Du aber, dass sowohl Aion als auch AoC demnächst kommen werden und diese im Vergleich zu Wowhammer eine Prachtgrafik bieten, welche ihres Gleichen sucht. War wird mit Sicherheit durch nervige PR glänzen, da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen...Man kennt ja die EA Strategien...wünsche euch nur, dass Mythic sich von EA nicht reinreden lässt und dem Drecksunternehmen die kalte Schulter zeigt...
> ...



sry ich sagte platz 2 d.h. unter 10 mio. du verdrehst da einiges.

aion und aoc super. da kommt wieder jmd mit dem grafikvergleich. crysis hat auch die beste grafik zz und trotzdem wird call of duty 4 mehr gezockt das noch teilweise auf dem stand von call of duty 2 ist. die strategie von ea ist völlig in ordnung. mythic hat war bereits verschoben weil sie das spiel perfekt machen wollen und ea hat sie nicht zum release gezwungen und wird es hoffentlich auch nicht tun. mythic hat sich also einen starken partner mit hauptsächlich viel geld gesucht außerdem ist ea nur der publisher der nicht das spiel entwickelt. Aber das Ea ist so scheiße gelaber hab ich nun schon seit 2 monaten nicht mehr gehört danke das du das wieder auffrischen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. naja die denens nich gefällt schreien immer am lautesten


----------



## celion (4. Februar 2008)

Da War hauptsächlich auf PvP setzt und der Rp Teil bestimmt etwas zu kurz kommt sehe ich schon jetzt schwarz für War.

Aion rührt zu wenig die Werbetrommel und wird genauso wie FF untergehn.

AoC ist etwas zu blutig und spricht damit nur wenig die Rollenspielfans an (nur noch lachhaft)


----------



## Feinkost (4. Februar 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Da War hauptsächlich auf PvP setzt und der Rp Teil bestimmt etwas zu kurz kommt sehe ich schon jetzt schwarz für War.
> 
> Aion rührt zu wenig die Werbetrommel und wird genauso wie FF untergehn.
> 
> AoC ist etwas zu blutig und spricht damit nur wenig die Rollenspielfans an (nur noch lachhaft)


also wenn WAR ein pve spiel wäre wie WoW (oder lotro) - würde ich schwarz sehn...


----------



## Daron Harkon (4. Februar 2008)

Tschuldigt Leute wenn ich etwas wiederspreche und sich das vll etwas zu kritisch anhört aber ich höre hier ständig nur zu wenig PR und WOW wird WAR vernichten. Was bitte soll das denn?

Zum ersten Punkt: Es ist richtig das nicht viel bekannt ist über WAR aber es ist genug bekannt um herauszufinden, was WAR für ein Spiel ist. Man muss doch nicht jede Klasse im Detail beleuchten, das macht doch das Intressante aus wenn man das eigentliche Spiel dann spielt. Diese "Stille" kann genauso die sprichwörtliche "Stille vor dem Sturm" sein. Ihr seht ja selbst, dadurch das man eigentlich nichts Neues erfährt bleibt WAR ja ziemlich erfolgreich Gesprächsthema der Leute, dann heist es nämlich immer "Hey, hast schon was Neues gehört?" und das Interesse am Spiel wird sogar noch gesteigert. Ich rechne eher damit, dass das Ganze eine PR-Strategie von Mythic ist. Man schmeist lediglich immer mal ein Holzscheit ins Feuer, anstatt gleich die ganze Holzladung zu verbraten, ein riesen Feuer zu entzünden und am Ende aber nichtsmehr zu haben.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Einmal ganz deutlich WOW und WAR werden definitv nebeneinander existieren, ohne das sie sich behindern.
Natürlich werden WOW-Spieler zu WAR wechseln aber genauso werden Tabula Rasa-Spieler wechseln oder GW-Spieler wechseln. Das ist ganz natürlich in der Branche.
Wenn Wrath of the Lichking rauskommt wird dies allgemein gesehen WOW wiedermal sehr weit nach vorne katapultieren das ist richtig. WotL bietet zahlreiche Spielinhalte für WOW und wird wahrscheinlich viele Spieler zurückziehen, aber WOW ist mit WAR eigentlich nicht vergleichbar. Die Spielsysteme sind zu unterschiedlich. Das Einzige was sie gemeinsam haben ist die Bezeichnung MMORPG. Denkt mal daran und Leute es gibt allein in Deutschland 88 Millionen Einwohner, auf der Welt spielen nun 10 Millionen Spieler WOW. Überdenkt mal die zahlen, ist ja nicht so als ob jeder Mensch WOW spielt. Also bitte hört mit dem nörgeln auf und freut euch lieber auf spannende und fesselnde Wochen und Wochenden wenn WAR raus ist, denn genau diese Erfolge haben schon andere Spiele verzeichnet und ich zweifle nicht daran das ein Spiel mit dem Potential von WAR das auch schafft.

Sry wegen dem vielen Text aber das musste ich mal los werden, weil ich mich wie viele andere auf WAR freue und es einfach nicht länger mit ansehen kann wie sich manche Leute die Vorfreude darauf selbst sabotieren durch ständige Schwarzmahlerei.

Gruß Daron Harkon


----------



## Salac (4. Februar 2008)

Details werden sie im Moment sicher nicht veröffentlichen, da noch nicht feststeht wie das Spiel am Ende aussehen soll.

Erinnert ihr euch an der Runterfahren der Beta Server im Okt/Nov?
Da war Mythic extrem mit GW im zwisst, weil es nicht ein bisschen den Vorstellungen von GW entsprochen hat.
Es war sogar so weit das GW sagte wenn sie das Spiel nicht abändern wird die Lizenz entzogen.
Deswegen auch das Runterfahren und komplettüberarbeiten der Beta, deswegen auch die Verschiebung auf das (vorraussichtliche) 3. Quartall 2008.
Und diese Gefahr bez. der Lizenz ist noch lange nicht vorbei.

Die haben im Moment andere Sorgen als die Spieler mit Final Facts zu versorgen.


----------



## Masarius (5. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Genau hier machst Du einen Denkfehler. Man muß nicht auf Teufel komm raus mitziehen, heutzutage hätte man mehr Chancen indem man einfach anders ist.



Jein.
Das War PvP Variante von WoW halte ich für ein Gerücht, man darf Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Gibts genug Threads dafür.
Das man durch anders sein bessere Chancen hat naja seh ich net so, ist diskutabel. Es ist natürlich was anderes (lol) wenn man was komplett Neues reinbringt, dann stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Anders im Sinne von, wir ändern jetzt hier mal 1, 2 Sachen ab und dann isses besser, weils anders ist...naja. Klar könnte man ein komplett anderes Interface bauen, aber SKills werden immernoch per Tastatur aktiviert. So gibts in War ein Interface was änderbar sein wird und jeder es sich so einrichten kann wie er möchte.
Hab selbst gut und viel WoW gespielt. Vorallem PvP und das recht erfolgreich in den Arenen. Sry WoW PvP ist bäh geworden.
Guild Wars hatte schon vor WoW Arenen und andere Spiele bestimmt auch. Blizz hats übernommen und war auch ne feine Sache und kam gut an. Das Balance ect. fehlt ist nen ganz anderes Thema (zumidnest wars bis vor nem hlaben Jahr noch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Anders kann gut sein aber auch genauso schlecht.
Gibt Dinge die sind einfach dabei. Nen Auto hat nunmal  Räder und die meisten PC Spiele werden eben mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Zumindest die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das man seinen Char beim spielen von hinten sieht wird sich so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## Conne (5. Februar 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Details werden sie im Moment sicher nicht veröffentlichen, da noch nicht feststeht wie das Spiel am Ende aussehen soll.
> 
> Erinnert ihr euch an der Runterfahren der Beta Server im Okt/Nov?
> Da war Mythic extrem mit GW im zwisst, weil es nicht ein bisschen den Vorstellungen von GW entsprochen hat.
> ...



Wie jetzt? Zwist mit GW? Androhung von Lizenzentzug?

Haste da irgendwelche Quellen für?

Soweit ich mitbekommen hab, wurden die Server runtergefahren, da (unter anderem) das komplette RVR umgebaut wurde. Bei den Betatestern muss dieses "Ich klicke eine Fahne an und habe dieses Gebiet erobert á la WOW" im Offenen PVP komplett durchgefallen sein. Genauso wie die zu starke Bewertung der instanzierten Bg's, beim errechnen der strategischen Überlegenheit in einem Gebiet.
Daher besinnt sich Mythic auf ihre Stärken in DAoC zurück und implementiert Keeps und Belagerungswaffen.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Februar 2008)

> Details werden sie im Moment sicher nicht veröffentlichen, da noch nicht feststeht wie das Spiel am Ende aussehen soll.
> 
> Erinnert ihr euch an der Runterfahren der Beta Server im Okt/Nov?
> Da war Mythic extrem mit GW im zwisst, weil es nicht ein bisschen den Vorstellungen von GW entsprochen hat.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach hat da jemand auf WOWSZENE.DE gelesen und den geistigen Müll eines gewissen Stevhino geglaubt ^^
Es gibt auch keinerlei Anhaltspunkte für dieses Gerücht , da nach der Beta keine Klasse gestrichen wurde und durch eine neue ersetzt wurde oder die Geschichte umgeschrieben wurde.
Denn das sind die Baustellen wo GW interesse zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube nicht, dass GW (die nicht ein Computerspiel entwickelt haben) Mythic sagen wollen, wie sie ein Spiel schreiben sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Burgen und Türme kommen + Belagerungswaffen. DAS ist auch meines Wissens nach der grund für die Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterntaler (5. Februar 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Erinnert ihr euch an der Runterfahren der Beta Server im Okt/Nov?
> Da war Mythic extrem mit GW im zwisst, weil es nicht ein bisschen den Vorstellungen von GW entsprochen hat.
> Es war sogar so weit das GW sagte wenn sie das Spiel nicht abändern wird die Lizenz entzogen.
> Deswegen auch das Runterfahren und komplettüberarbeiten der Beta, deswegen auch die Verschiebung auf das (vorraussichtliche) 3. Quartall 2008.
> Und diese Gefahr bez. der Lizenz ist noch lange nicht vorbei.


Ein Wort: Humbug. Kein Zwist, kein Lizenzentzug, keine Verschiebung, keine Lizenzgefahr.

Das Spiel kann natürlich nochmal verschoben werden, das hängt davon ab, wie weit es im zweiten Quartal ist. Bisher ist jedoch keine weitere Verschiebung angekündigt worden.


Zurück zum Thema:
Von einem Spiel, dass sich noch in der Entwicklung befindet, kann man kaum mehr Informationen verlangen als sie WAR liefert. Es gibt monatlich einen dicken Newsletter, es gibt Unmengen von Interviews (von Josh werden ja beinahe täglich welche veröffentlicht) und sobald die Messesaison wieder läuft, sind wir auch dort wieder überall in Europa und Nordamerika am Start, z.B. in weniger als zwei Wochen auf dem spanischen Gamesday.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Was will man mehr?



Also so nen Beta Account würde ich schon nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht auch als verspätete Entschädigung für die Theohib Sache damals *hust*

Ok .. das dürfte kaum ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (5. Februar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> sry ich sagte platz 2 d.h. unter 10 mio. du verdrehst da einiges.
> 
> aion und aoc super. da kommt wieder jmd mit dem grafikvergleich. crysis hat auch die beste grafik zz und trotzdem wird call of duty 4 mehr gezockt das noch teilweise auf dem stand von call of duty 2 ist. die strategie von ea ist völlig in ordnung. mythic hat war bereits verschoben weil sie das spiel perfekt machen wollen und ea hat sie nicht zum release gezwungen und wird es hoffentlich auch nicht tun. mythic hat sich also einen starken partner mit hauptsächlich viel geld gesucht außerdem ist ea nur der publisher der nicht das spiel entwickelt. Aber das Ea ist so scheiße gelaber hab ich nun schon seit 2 monaten nicht mehr gehört danke das du das wieder auffrischen musst
> 
> ...



FALSCH

Wow ist nicht #1, scheinbar kenne nviele kein anderes MMORPG...

Nr.1 = Lineage 2 mit über 17 Mio. Spielern
Nr.2 = WoW mit 10 Mio. Spielern

Wenn Du also utopisch meinst, War würde vom Fleck weg über 10 Mio. Abonnenten haben --->#2 irrst Dich.

zum Thema Publisher:

LOL Soe war lange Zeit auch nur Publisher von Vanguard und was passierte? Wenn Ea wirklich nur Publisher wäre, hätten sie Mythic nicht gekauft bzw. hätte sich Mythic nicht kaufen lassen dürfen  (für den Ruf wars sicher negativ). Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, Mythic hätte ohne EA ein ganz anderes War und kein Wowhammer gezaubert. EA ist scheiße brauchste nichtmal zu hören, das weiß man, nachdem man sich von denen abzocken lies, sprich 1 Spiel dieser Firma kaufte..


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also so nen Beta Account würde ich schon nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Can't blame a Fan for trying... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auch Hand nach nem Beta-Account aufhalt*


----------



## -Haihappen- (5. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, Mythic hätte ohne EA ein ganz anderes War und kein Wowhammer gezaubert.


Hab ich was verpasst? Das Spiel ist schon draußen?

PS: Jetzt schreiben wir alle nochmal "ich will auch einen Beta-Key!", hilft bestimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [ironie/on]Oder wir Fragen Stevinho, der hat ja noch ganz viele.[ironie/off]

Ich werde solange in Richtung WAR-Hauptquartier beten, bis ich einen habe - wenn es geholfen hat, sage ich bescheid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bete mit Dir :-) Kann ja net schaden *lach*


----------



## Kresse (7. Februar 2008)

Ich frage mich, warum so viele Leute denken, dass Mythic die Lizens entzogen wird.
Nennt mir bitte einen vernünftigen Grund, warum sie das tun sollten, besonders da sich das Spiel bereits in einem Betastadium befindet.
Außerdem stellt WAR ja auch Werbung für das Tabletop dar, schaden kann das Spiel GW also nicht.
Ansonsten kann ich mich Sterntaler nur anschließen, das Spiel ist noch nicht fertig und die Informationen, die man erhält sind für die Verhältnisse sehr gut.
Also kann man nur hoffen, dass die Jungs von Mythic auf das Feedback der Betatester eingehen und ein Top MMO machen.


----------



## Pente (7. Februar 2008)

Wie kommt man bitte auf den Quark mit dem Lizenzentzug? Hat da wer schlechtes Kraut geraucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass Games Workshop aktiv in die Entwicklung des Spiels mit einbezogen wird und die Entwickler sich hier auch wertvolles Feedback für ihr Spiel holen? Wieso sollte also GW die Lizenz entziehen, das macht halt mal überhaupt keinen Sinn ... bessere Werbung für GW und ihr TT gibt es kaum. Das Interesse an dem Tabletop ist doch enorm gestiegen und es wird sicher auch noch mehr begeistern.

Also manche Menschen scheinen Informationsquellen zu haben die mir bisher nicht bekannt sind, liegt evtl daran, dass derartige Informationen direkt vor ihrem geistigen Auge "spawnen" und sich ihnen als die ultimative Wahrheit offenbaren.

Egal wie die Frage ist, die Antwort lautet: 42. Schönen Abend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steini78xx (9. Februar 2008)

najo ;9

wusste nicht das ich das ich überhaupt beachtet werde =) wegen dem thema hier =)
(wegen dem UT vid) g* ist für mich halt heutzutage ein wow kiddi flamer beachte flamer nicht spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön das es euch aufgefallen ist wegen UT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm
was wollt ich sagen .. als "dumpass" wow pvp hmm ist langweilig =) für mich persönlich ....

release meine pers. einschätzung ........ ist ende 1 q weil ...

wer würde ein game im sommer rausbringen?

wer würde ein game mitten im jubiläum rausbringen?

wer würde ein game zu weihnachten rausbrigen?

??
also für mich (nich IMBA marketing stratege) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



game kommt ende april raus denke ich, rein vom ablauf her gesehen hab schon viele spiele kommen und gehen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuche logisch bzw unternehmerisch zu denken .......

also macht euch keinen kopf mein fazit ist... WAR ende q1 / anfang q2 
und ja ... WoW wird bluten und.... ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw ich habe keine vertrauenswürdigen quellen wegen releas ist nur logisch für mich.. weil...
wer würde ein game mitten im sommer rausbringen?
Wer würde ein game mit dem releas vom mitbewerber rausbringen?
Wer würde ein game mit WoLK rausbringen ( markführer)

Antwort:

rein vom markt technischen geschehen würde ich WAR ende April rausbringen ....
warum?
april ist launisch vom wetter ....WoLK noch nicht da...AoC ebenfalls (denke ich=) ) noch nicht drausen =)

axo und sry wenn ich dem betreiber des vids auf die füsse getreten bin =)
wer RS findet er möge sie beheben ich bin kein RS und ja kleinschreibung ist gewollt da ich die englische sprache mag/ bevorzuge =) 
und ja .... ich habe keine fingernägel mehr wegen F5 drücken wegen beta releas...

Und ja......

FÜr mich persönlich wird W.A.R der renner =)

Und ja...

suche noch Order gilde zum des. schnetzeln =)

und ...
jeder hat das recht auf freie meinungsäußerung =))

und.....

ja ich hab auch schon pvp gespielt sei es in WoW oder BT ..ect. 
ok nur BT und wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ja ehrlich =)

lg

steini =)


----------



## Mordenai (9. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, dass der Release erfolgen wird, sobald das Spiel ausgereift ist und die Betatester zufrieden sind. Denn eine bessere Marketingstrategie als zufriedene (Test-)Kunden kann man sich nicht wünschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten dennoch wirtschaftliche Gründe ein Rolle spielen, wird die Tatsache, dass EA Mythic eine Aktiengesellschaft ist, ausschlaggebend sein. Kapitalgesellschaften mit Umsätzen in Milliardenhöhe sind auf ihre Quartalszahlen angewiesen (Daher auch die Releaseangabe in Quartalsform). Eine Verschiebung des Spiels ins zweite Quartal 2008 mag damit zusammenhängen, aber darüber möchte ich mich jetzt nicht auslassen.


----------



## Kresse (9. Februar 2008)

Ich denke Mythic wird schlau genug sein, das Spiel erst herauszubringen, wenn es auch wirklich fertig ist.
Es darf heutzutage einfach nicht mehr sein, dass ein unfertiges Spiel ala Vanguard released wird.
Sie sollen sich also ruhig Zeit lassen mit WAR und dafür versuchen nahezu alle Bugs auszumerzen und das Balancing zu verfeinern. Auch wenn sie das Spiel aufs 1 Quartal 09 verschieben, ist mir das immernoch lieber als ein unfertiges Spiel zu spielen. Obwohl böse Zungen ja behaupten, dass einige Firmen 10 Mio. Leute dazu bringen, ein unfertiges Spiel zu spielen und sie dafür auch noch bezahlen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leichenlager07 (15. Februar 2008)

Servus,
ich habs mir jetzt mal nich angetan das alles durchzulesen, aber meiner Meinung nach hat Mythic so viel Infos zum Game veröffentlich wie es nur möglich ist, selten hat man über ein MMO so früh vor Release so viel gewusst und ihr verbreitet hier völlig grundlos Panik... die Leute die WAR bisher zocken wollten werden sicher nicht einfach als "Ersatz" WotLK kaufen, das ist Blödsinn. Das ist wie wenn du darauf wartest, dass das neue Porsche-Modell rauskommt auf das du scharf bist, dann dauerts aber länger und du kaufst dir statt dessen ein Mofa...
MfG


----------



## ancientfear (16. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> FALSCH
> 
> Wow ist nicht #1, scheinbar kenne nviele kein anderes MMORPG...
> 
> ...



auch FALSCH, weil...

weil Sie insgesamt rechnen. Höhe Ranking von Lineage II basiert sich fast zu 80% auf asiatische Spieler, die durch den Verkauf von Items (Sword of Miracles, Arcana Mace, sogar Sword of Valhalla) oder overenchanting (+17 Homunkulus Sword auf Server Bartz z.B.) sich bereichen . Lineage II wird in Wirklichkeit nur von etwa.. 20-30% vom 17 Mio. Spieler *gespielt*. Restliche Spieler *verdienen Geld* damit. Außerdem vergessen Sie nicht, dass es zur Zeit etwa 7000 illegale Lineage (Retailcopy) Server zur Verfügung stehen (z.B. l2w) und doppelt so viele Lineage II JAVA Servers (z.B. l2zenith).. Das Populärität des Spiels steigt gewaltig, wenn man zuvor einige Zeit auf nem illegalen Server zocken darf. Deswegen beeilen sich die Verantwortlichen der Activision nicht, um alle illegale Server sofort zu schließen. Da illegale Server zu 99% auf Cash-Donate Prinzip funktionieren (z.B. a-grade Waffe +15 für 250$ cash), wissen die asiaten ganz geanu, daß alle unzufriedene als auch "arme" Spieler früher oder später das offizielle Retail betretten werden. Die Piraterie macht Superwerbung und Activision war und bleibt damit einverstanden. Ich kenne sogar einige illegale Server, die offiziel eine Lizens bei Activision erworben haben um eigenes Zukunft abzusichern.

die 10 Mio. Spielerzahl der WoW ist auch etwas aufgepusht =) Da werden alle Gästeaccounts mitberechnet plus Chinaseller Accounts. Dabei muss man noch E-Bay Markt im Betracht nehmen, da viele Accounts jede 4-6 Monate einen neuen Besitzer finden. Leute mögen mit WoW aufhören, verkaufen dabei eigenen Account und somit bleiben diese Accounts weiter vorhanden. Einen Lineage II Account zu verkaufen ist viel schwieriger (Sie wissen schon wieso, vermute ich). Sollte Blizzard nun wirklich brutal zuschlagen (e-Bay Chars sperren, Tauschaccounts sperren, ALLE Chinafarmer sperren *nicht nur die doofsten, sondern alle*), dann wird die Zahl der *AKTIVE* Spieler drastisch nach unten gehen =) So drastisch, daß wir nie mehr über 10 Mio. reden werden.

WAR muss dabei zuschauen und lernen. Man braucht im Prinzip nur die Fehlern von Activision und Blizzard zu analysieren um ein konkurenzfähiges Spiel auf dem Markt zu bringen. Ob es geliengt, da bin ich seh gespannt...

MfG


----------

